# Woking Nuffield Part 15



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

hello ladies

 


love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Me second


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just got home. Couldn't work out whether I saw you or not Bendy but we got to clinic at 10am so maybe we saw you leaving. In fact we made it to woking by 9.30 by going via Guildford so we were sat in the carpark in the mini from then

We had a chat with Catherine to go through our history then met Mr Riddle who was great, you were spot on Emma! Si thought what he said made sense and he's happy to start us on IVF. We had a long chat about the implications of my weight and although he said we can proceed with treatment he would encourage me to lose more because of the impact on a pregnancy and baby as well as the success rate of the treatment. We talked about an increased risk of congenital cardiac defects in the baby which I hadn't been aware of before. I thought his comments were very constructive and he said they had no set limits on weight. 

We also talked about embryo transfer and multiple births as we are very concerned about having twins. Si and I will talk about it ourselves but I think we pretty much decided that for a first go we would only have one put back despite my age. Mr Riddle felt we should not expect to have any embryos to freeze. 

Having had a miscarriage he recommended lupus testing and anticardiolipin testing which we had done straight afterwards and the plan is to start on my next cycle as I'm already on day 11 of this one and my cycles are short. 

Si was ok but found the waiting around too long as his phone wouldn't work in the hospital and he works single handed. Hopefully he'll only have to go back for the implications meeting and egg collection so he should cope with that ok. 

I feel a bit knackered as I'd got myself all wound up beforehand so I'm going to have a lazy afternoon and look forward to my next appt on the 5th of September!

Sarah


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i followed you in i think was it a blue mini?  Remind me of what youwhere wearing i was in pink top and jeans and dp has spiky hair and har trousers and a shirt.  I always try to remeber what everyone was wearing but i but never do!

Glad it went ok....i thought you were sat next to me at one point!!  obviously not!

Love B.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beaker said:


> New list (as the old one got lost)  Let me know if anything is wrong
> 
> *Waiting to start treatment*
> Luc
> ...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I just posted on the other thread!   

Here it is just in case you missed it!
Afternoon everyone, gosh being in limbo land stinks when everyone is getting on with their cycles   but then
again, it means I am free for a while!   Counting down the days to my lovely holiday to Thailand and counting
the calories too! must loose some pounds so its on the mini trampolene for me every night this week!   

Bendy - wow, great follies and lining!
Jules - sorry af hasn't shown, she is a right pain in the butt!
Beaker/Emma - how exciting having your scans! wish it was me!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheesy - You're bound to be stressed, if getting married and IVF wasn't stressful enough on its own, you are doing
them together!  you will definately deserve a medal afterwards!
Emma - you made me laugh about Mr R, I only saw him once and that was for my ET. Cute piccie too!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend and yep today is going sooooooooo slowly KT!! 

Sorry if i've missed anyone but sending you a huge   
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

We are really quiet on here..no one is on their 2ww or d/r....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know Bendy - and I'm bored solid!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am here, as usual


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Bendy, just been changing my ticker. 

We were in a black mini wih a soft top. Si had his shorts on and I had a bright pink skirt on. We ought to agree what were going to wear or carry on clinic days. I'm sure I was staring at people in a really funny way trying to work out if they were you! Sorry to everyone else who wondered what I was doing!

Sarah


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

im not sure if i did see  I was half asleep to so wasnt in the besy spying mood!

Cheesy its lovely to have you here, you are never allowed to leave us for another board  

It is soo quiet! Where Em shes not been  much today

B.x[br]: 7/08/06, 14:00ohh... love the new ticker!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Who is at the clinic on Wedneday and at what time so we can look out for each other I am there at 9.50am.....

Bendy who did your scan can you remember, was it the older lady?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-It will be you honey just try to be patient i was like you just wanting it to be me at look at me now after the rollercoaster i have been on  

Sarah-Yeah my d/f only went to 1st meeting,implications and e/c and e/t he got more interested in it all from implications meeting.....I LOVE MR RIDDLE AND I WONT HAVE ANYONE SAYING A BAD WORD AGAINST HIM   

Bendy-Im popping in and out im afraid feeling a bit yukky this morning and a bit tired earlier


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - you will get a name for yourself with all this Mr R idol worshiping


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I cant help it, he is my knight in shining armour


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh dear... Someone Save Emma from herself!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

No I agree. He hit just the right level with us, spoke to Si as much as me and Si thought he was 'alright' which is fairly high praise from him.

We also had a chat about leave and he was fairly paternal about having to have time off if he doesn't think I'm safe to be there for the sake of the people I work with. HR at work had been a bit funny with me and I was intending to take unpaid leave but I can now do it as a mix of sick and unpaid. My department have been really supportive but HR have not

Sarah


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

going to buy him an expensive bottle of wine and a card this friday, as he really went out his way for me at frimley really appreciated it  also will get the girls a card and some choccies (i hate chocolate at the moment)  

Sarah-Hr need to be very careful naughty naughty


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Funnily enough I've gone of chocolate as well Emma - Only time in my life I don't crave choccy is when I'm preggers 

Sarah - sounds like you  had a really positive meeting hun!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I would be cherishing Mr R or Mr C if they managed to get me my BFP!!

Emma, I know patience is the key in this game!  Its taken over most of this year so far and only managed 
one transfer, even started to have sleepless nights about my two snow babies and hoping they survive the thaw
ok, oh and then theres my lining issue!!!!  ok will shut up now!  
You're so right, it will happen and I must stay positive, as you said look at what you've been through and with beannie
on board to!  Hope the yukky feeling goes away soon! 

Who was saying about the older nurse who sometimes does the scans? Its either lindsay the blonde one or Ann the older one!
Ann can be a bit abrupt but she says things as they are.  I wasn't sure of her at first but now I think she's great!  She's really
taken me under her wing!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love Ann we always have a laugh together  didnt know she did scans thought it was just Lynsey 
And dont worry about your womb lining mine was always bad before ivf hence the m/c but nice and thick with the stimming drugs and the old botty bullets


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh ann does the scans when linsey isn't there! she's great!

On my first cycle my lining was ok but i over responded to the drugs and had a polyp in there, last cycle
it only managed a 7.2mm, at least with the FET I plan to do they can concentrate on that alone!
Started to feel paranoid about my thin bloody lining!
If I do a fresh cycle again they will have to raise my stimms dosage up again to compensate for lining!
Was on 225 gonal f, ended up with 35plus follies, and then alternating 75/150menopur and got 14 follies and 10
eggs.  Ann said they will probably give me 150 all the way.  BUT lets hope i don't need to cause my snow babies
will the one(s) that give me my bfp!  
Gosh have I been waffling on or what!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Our HR department is a bit special (?) but Mr R felt he could put them straight. I went a bit emotional during my last IUI and there were a couple of days when I just couldn't focus enough on what i was doing so I'm going to want some time off between EC and testing. My head of department feels it ought to be sick leave and if Mr R agrees to at least part of it being sick leave then I'll be happy.

He offered to show us his selection of letters to HR department on his computer and said we could pick the one we needed  

I feel like someone with a lot of sense is back in control of the situation now!!

NVH it sounds like you're struggling a bit,  it does all seem to drag on. When you've got weight to lose as well it really drags you down. I hope you have a really great break in Thailand. Maybe we need to meet up to let off some steam - it sounds as though everyone had a good time that night in Guildford?

Sarah xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sarah - Mr R sure is looking after you!

I am ok really!  am enjoying the time out to be honest, just having a winge really!  

I am really looking forward to my hols and only need to loose about 5lbs, i'm only
5ft and a size 6........I know I know, nothing to really complain about, but believe
me, I  have the bulges in all the wrong places!  

The waiting is the worst and I am just worrying ahead in hope that my lining and my two
snow babies survive the thaw!  
When you are in limbo land you want to be cycling again, and when you are cycling again
you want it to be over!

I think i've just got a case of the monday 'back to work' blues!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It was me saying about Ann doing the scans, I wasnt impressed with her this morning to be honest, she kept complaining it was really hot in the room, and didnt really talk to me at all, we had to dra all the information out of her, plus she wasnt the most gentle I felt like my insides had gone through a round with mike tyson, come back lyndsey......

My hubby thinks maybe she had a hangover as she was really hot and struggling !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhhh poor you KT, am sorry that Ann was rough with you.  I found that lindsey normally shoved the probe
thingy up higher than Ann and Ann is more gentle!  I guess it really depends and maybe Ann had a case
of the 'monday blues' too!  I know she's direct and straight to the point and can come across like a witch, but
she does really care about everyone!
Mind you, can you imagine sitting in that room scanning all day! must be a nightmare, especially when you get
someone with loads and loads of follies!     I think on my first cycle they used to dread measuring me, cause
it just went on forever!   
I do find that unless you ask questions, no one is really forthecoming with information!
Hope your next visit is a pleasant one!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Ann is lovely she is just direct, which i like as you know where you stand 

Nvh-I had probs with thin lining ask them if it is worth you taking 75mg of aspirin per day when you start as it improves the blood flow  mr r told me to stop it the other day after my op as they needed my blood to clot

Sarah-The meet in Guildford was good, didnt think much of the cafe rouge food though all too rich for me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I have had the same lady at each scan...she is blonde and shortish ? i think she is Ann. Who ever it is always makes me write down the info as she reads the follie size out. I'm cool with that as i get to know what is going on.

Its not nice when she does it but i wouldn't say she has ever hurt me. It was more uncomfortable today but i think that is because I'm a bit tender anyway.

Em, sounds like Mr Riddle really did care- not just doing his job and once its done he forgets, taking time to come and see you in Frimley is really nice of him. My friend is seeing Mr Riddle at Frimley on the NHS and she says hes fab. 
Oh one more thing, Em how many follies did you have at your last scan b4 EC

Ohhh and do you mind me calling you Em Em? 

B.x

P.S did you girls get signed off by Mr after EC?[br]: 7/08/06, 16:19My man doesnt come into the scan just after when we chat with the nurse........not sure i would want him there


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You can call me Em   i had 25 the last scan before e/c but day of e/c had 22 i was lucky as at 25 they cancel tx, i had mild ohss 

Mr R is fandabidosie 

Ann has  very short hair blondish and slight wave and glasses 

Caroline did me a letter for the 2 weeks off and my boss was fine with it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh its been a RIDDLE of an afternoon    

Bendy - I wasnt signed off I had the ET on the Friday and went back to work on the Monday, I didnt even think to ask to be signed off, wish I did, well not all of it, I would have gone more mad than I did  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

If Guildford is the best place then theres a bistro on church lane called Zinfandels and an Italian at the top of the High street called Strada. Both do really good food. I think most of you are further north than  that though so I'd be happy to travel further if thats easier.

Sarah x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont have Ann, i know who she is tho.  Not sure who  i have, i will look on Wednesday. 

KTx in in at 8.20 on Wednesday... traffic will be a bloody nightmare!  

God im starving!  Oh i was meant to ask this ages ago, when do i stop drinking the milk?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I stopped drinking the milk when I got a   and I was delighted too  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I thought you would stop after EC...OHHH I HATE THE MILK!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Try adding some nesquick to it, Cheesy i was told to have a glass or more a day for calcium when i got my BFP!! But i cant face it either   so just having it with my cereal 

Sarah-Is it ok if i come, i wont if you dont want me to i will understand


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I have been told to take 2 x 75mg of aspirin from now!    
I will be having acupuncture again so it all helps I suppose!  I was put on HRT patches too after ET!  

Bendy - think you are talking about Lindsey!  There are too Anns there, Ann Hurley is the one with
short curly hair with glasses.  I think its only those two who do the scans and Ann covers for Lindsey 
when she is off!  
I think they like you to carry on the milk through the 2ww & throughout pregnancy, not as much though, just
enough to keep protein/calcium levels up!

Its has been a bit of  'Riddle' fan club this pm hey!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know Bendy, first time on de-reggers thought I'd get it out the way and down it in one, as I do with wine at the weekends   well I used to   never been so sick in all my life, slowly slowly did it thereafter  

Since I have been preggers I have eaten loads of cheese that I used to stear clear from, so thats my calcium  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Blimey two aspirin   i only was told to take one  yeah Ann Hurley i like her  
im due for more acup but will leave it a week for the op scars to calm down a bit


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Try cravendale with a hint of strawberry or adding it to a protein shake powder!
Or you can get syrup stuff to add to milk!  I used to hate milk but found I started
enjoying it! since my bfn i stopped straight away!
milk in tea, cereal, milkshakes etc all count too!

Emma - yeh two aspirin!!!!!! i don't think my blood flow is that bad either to be honest!  better
not cut myself otherwise it will all run out!    Oh well, if it helps then who am I to complain!! 

You know you can buy an oil called 'Bio Oil' that helps with scars! its quite pricey though,about £8 
for a small bottle.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know thanks Nvh, but all the dressing hasnt come off yet they said not to pull it just wait for it to come off in the shower etc, starting to get itchy so hoping there healing


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Mr R's ears must have been burning with all the talk about him today!!

I was also thinking that it would be nice to get together again with our partners this time.
I have spoken with my DH and we wondered if you would like to come to ours for a BBQ (we live in Woking). We are quite busy at the end of the month, but could do something next Saturday or Sunday? 

What do you think? Happy to meet up in a restaurant somewhere more central if that is easier for everyone (especially if it is a week night) but the offer of a BBQ is there as I have been thinking about suggesting it for a few weeks now.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh jules, my d/f is off on his hols this friday thanks honey

Also dont think my d/f is a bit funny about meeting up with people from the clinic  he doesnt mind me doing it, he is just a private person does my head in sometimes


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

would just like to say i am an ann fan too, she was on hols for my fet and i really missed her. although i have only ever had lindsay do my scans and she is lovely. 

Lucy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

yeh lindsay did all mine and she was lovely  

Got my 16 wk appt with midwife this Wednesday @ 4.30pm so will let you know how it all goes on Thursday, then nothing till after my honeymoon.  7.5 working days till I am out of this hell hole for 3 weeks

Will miss you all tho and hope I come back to some good news all round    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah lindsay did all mine and she was lovely


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - sounds like its healing nicely!  Poor you hey, i am sure your scan will cheer you up no end! Sending you some big
healing vibes.

Jules - what a lovely gesture! We live in berks, so will just fit in if I can to what everyone else does!

Ann came to see me before EC - she is lovely, just a bit misunderstood!

Anyway you lovely ladies, am off home now to jump on my trampolene!     

Have a good one and chat tomorrow xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Nvh thanks for the healing vibes  good luck with your bouncing make sure your well supported


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where in Berks NVH? I am Maidenhead  

cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Cant believe your 10 weeks exactly in front of me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know, really uncanny and just thought aswell I am due exactly 5 months to the day from our wedding day   Will be our 5 months anniversary, not that I am all into anniversary things, if you know what I mean, I am a simple lass   but wedding is the 19th and I am due on the 19th  

Analysing again me thinks   

Emma, I'd class this as your 7th week as I class this as my 17th   when I complete the weeks number i.e 16, I am in my head, in the next week  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhh thats lovely it was meant to be honey  oh your sooo lucky going away for 3 weeks bet your going to have a lovely time, bet it will feel like a weight has been lifted from your shoulders


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma a get together wouldn't be the same without you!  My Si is the same - he has a definite aversion to all things fertility related at present so i would come on my own too. I'm easy as to venue. I'm working on Saturday but free on Sunday or I can do most evenings during the week if I come straight from work. What would everyone else prefer

Sarah x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am busy with wedding stuff, fitting it all around working, sorry ladies, plus I car share and partner works shifts, so a bit tricky at the best of times. But I do wish you all a good time  

Emma, I'd class this as your 7th week as I class this as my 17th  when I complete the weeks number i.e 16, I am in my head, in the next week    

Nighty night ladies, I am off home  


lots of love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhh im all excited now  my d/f is on hols friday and have friend over sat night but sunday lunchtime or evening would be good or anytime in the week apart from the tuesday[br]: 7/08/06, 17:18Night Cheesy  chat tomorrow xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

I am just about to head home,  so wish you all a lovely evening.

I have our bowling end of season dinner & dance this Saturday   and will probably be nursing a big hangover on Sunday, so just to clarify that the offer of a BBQ at ours was Saturday 19th or Sunday 20th August.  As for meeting somewhere on a "school night" I am pretty flexible. 

Nighty Night

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Night Jules


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

What about one evening next week or the week after? at Zinfandel in Guildford or further north......

Sarah xxx


 Emma is that the smiley you were looking for?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-yeah it was   yeah next week is fine apart from tuesday,thurs fri


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

What about Wednesday night next week then if thats convenient for everyone else or we could leave it for a week if thats better. Are Wildcat, Luc and Alisha around I've not spotted them for a couple of days

Sarah


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow its been a busy old time!!! Emma bless your heart you have certainly been through the mill my love!! Am loving your "little pip" piccy!! sooooo glad you are on the mend 

I noticed you are planning a girlie night out can I bag an invite please?

I am starting DR on Sunday evening, Cant wait!! my Gp kindly converts the cheaper meds into NHS perscriptions for me and I drppoed mine off at Tesco's after work tonight,  although I did notice a chat you were having about drug packages at the Nuffield, when we did fresh cycle I got my menopur from Ferring and saved a ton at least £300.

Hope you are all ok, Ive been mega busy over the weekend and really missed dear old FF and the super duper woking thread!!

Love and  to you all


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Naturally Gill all welcome, I just don't want to be too hasty in setting a date since I'm a relative newbie and I don't want anyone to feel excluded. 
I just think it would be great to be able to recognise a few faces at the clinic!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-Yeah wed is good for me 

Gill-Good luck for d/r  finally getting started


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning all


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all

I'd like to join you but is there anyway we could make it Thursday instead?
DH is going away for a long weekend and Wednesday will be his last night at home - I plan cuddles on the sofa (assuming I don't fall asleep anywhere!) 

I can't believe I feel this tired already. I remember feeling tired with Charlie but I don't remember it being this early or this knackering....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Beaker-Do you want to do the following week then as my d/f back from hols next thurs so i wont be able to make it either


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies - wow you've all been busy gossiping as usual, I've been really busy so not had time to log on yesterday and there were 6 or 7 pages! I'm on my way out again and Im away for a couple of days so I'll be in and out if I have time.

KTx, good luck with your EC tomorrow, I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

I'll have to catch up more at some point but I'm running late so have a lovely day everyone and don't chat too much or you'll just make it harder for me to keep up!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

erm.... I'm off on holiday the following Thursday -sorry.

Leave it as wednesday next week and I'll decide if DH deserves my cuddles or not 
Plus I'm at Woking for my scan on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning,

Wednesday is fine with me  

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good Sarah is arranging the resturant an italian one so should be good


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beaker said:


> New list (as the old one got lost)  Let me know if anything is wrong
> 
> *Waiting to start treatment*
> Luc
> ...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where is everyone again today


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

How is everyone this morning??
Emma gld to hear you are healing well.....i was telling my man about you last night and we were saying how clever the doctors and surgens are that they were able to leave your little embie safe and sound while they dealt with your tube.  
Wildcat, we missed you!!  Hope you can get on today for a chat!  when have you planned your next cycle??

Looks like it nice outside, i might go and sit in the garden......ohh just as i wrote that the   went in 

Im watching Friends..its well funny  

Catch you later, B.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone.

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely sunshine today, although I am on the 4th floor of a air conditioned building!!  

Cheesyb - I live in bracknell (the nice part i must add   ), so not far from you.

Have a good day xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Ahh thanks honey   i know mr r watched the op and he told them to stay clear of the uterus 

I fancy laying in the garden but dont think i should as still not 100%


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

wish I was at home   cant wait for maternity leave, I am never bloody off    , still honeymoon soon I suppose


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah cheesy you lucky thing 3 weeks off isnt it, you will be nice and relaxed when you come back, in a few weeks time you will be half way through


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I want to be in the garden too - can't though as stuck at work and am now covering for one of my colleagues who has just handed his notice in..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Some people are soooo selfish


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I know - doesn't he know I have morning sickness and am cronicly lazy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Had to be a bloody male


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Is everyone else sleeping?? I'm so tired and I'm stuck here all alone....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

nope but wish I was sleeping   The tiredness is a killer isnt it beaker?

xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Where is everyone  Came back from lunch expecting there to be loads to read and nothing!

Cheesby - I replied to your post below, how come you picked Nuffield then?  We're not too far away from
each other!

I am tired, but not from being PG!!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

I can't even see if it is sunny as I am in a work room with no windows.  

Emma - thanks for your A/F dance yesterday as it did the trick and the old witch arrived this morning.

Part of me really wants to sod the plans we made and start treatment again this month, but the sensible part of me knows that the reasons we are waiting until Sept are valid (work less stressful if treatment is not around quarter end, we get to have a well earned holiday so relax before getting on the roller coaster of treatment again, and there is a good chance of funding coming through in the next few weeks for an NHS cycle) so I think I will just have to stay   and be patient. 

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules, am great that af showed, although it feels weird saying that!
I think you are making the right choice by giving yourself a break and sept will be here before you know
it chicken!  Just enjoy the time out, but do know what you mean by starting.  At least you feel as though
you are doing something to get your lo.

Well I am on cd 29 today and waiting for af to show any day now, although this is my 2nd af after bfn so not
sure if its gonna get a bit mucked up or what!

My boss is due to go on maternity leave next week and although she's great, its getting to the stage where i can't
take it anymore!    She sits opposite me, and if its not her talking about her daughter whos 2, she talking
about her baby kicking her, which happens to be a boy!  May I add that she also fell pg at a drop of a hat too!
I feel nasty  cause she has been so supportive towards me and my treatment, but I find her a little insensitive 
sometimes under the circumstances! I feel like I have lived and breathed her pregnancy!!  Phew, glad I got that off my chest!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks NVH

Sorry to hear that things at work are tough for you at the moment. It does seem so unfair when other people fall pregnant so easily. Just keep strong for a few more days and then she will be off on maternity leave. 

We are here for you whenever you need a good winge   !!! 

Jules xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Jules.  Think i've done well considering she has been in my face for 8 months
and I was the one who told her she was pg in the first place!  You get to memorise
every pg symptom under the sun don't you!  
There are loads of pg women at work to!  hey ho, it will be us one day!!!

Anyway winge over and just over an hour and a half to go before I can go home
and start jumping on my trampolene again!!  

Think everyone is out enjoying the sunshine! xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I wish  was out enjoying the sunshine. More creating paperwork for myself


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Jules - good news about funding, wish I had some, such a postcode lottery drives me mental   Wishing you loads of luck next time round and enjoy the break  

NVH - I basically got the free stats booklet from HFEA and looked at the clinics not too far from me, I originally chose John Radcliffe, Oxford, ARGC London & Woking Nuffield. I had an appt at ARGC but cancelled and lost £50 cause read of all the high frequency appts you have to have, the high cost (some hidden) and the distance working full time. Woking and John Radcliffe were not too far apart but Woking stats were higher so I chose there. I was gonna cancel my appt at Woking after a rude women spoke to me at enquiry stage, when I was shocked at the 8 month waiting list albeit private, but I phoned back to complain and another lady settled me, so I carried on. Some just dont realise what you have already gone through to phone a fertility clinic  but I did alot of research and read up and alot of opinions on this website, What time do you finish work? I am here till 5.30pm  


love to all cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesyb - gosh you went into a lot of research!  I didn't choose london cause of the same reason, and woking was
the nearest and with good stats so bingo!!  Bet you're glad that you went there now!
I know what you mean about the waiting list, I was lucky that I managed to ring at the right time and got a cancellation
back in Jan 06, so didn't really have to wait long until everything started.  Unfortunately for me, my first cycle got
cancelled!    
I know what you mean about making the phone call, its a whole different world when you're just starting out and they
should treat you with a little more respect and not just another number!  I must say though, that I haven't had any problems with Nuffield.

I finish at 5pm thank god!!  
xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

sorry you had it cancelled honey   Roll on 5pm for you and 5.30 for me  

Thing is, at the time, the lady who settled me said she was sorry on her behalf and that she must obviously be having a bad day...................... bad day I thought, stand in my shoes love  over the last 4 years  

Still I have to say, they were lovely after that  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sorry i have been sleeping, also had a bit of brown/greyish discharge so was worried  i had this last week too but put that down to the op 

Jules-Your doing the right thing waiting until you come back from hols etc, good luck with the funding didnt think woking saw nhs patients 

Nvh-Hows the bouncing going 

Cheesy-Not long till home time honey 

Beaker-Get yourself an early night


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Emma, I am sure this is probably the after effect of the operations and stuff but please call the hospital if it continue's and your worried     

Anyone still following BB? I hope Grace and Jayne go back in, I hate Grace   but would love to see Jayne knock her down a peg or two  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have posted on the midwife thread  just cant face losing this one too  yeah bb is boring get nicky,jayne and grace in


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Emma - Brown and grey is good. Means its old hun.
Why don't you give woking a call just to reassure you. I'm sure they won't mind after everything you have been through.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just called them, they said that its either old blood or a clot from the op, said that because there was a heart beat last friday that is very encouraging, she said if it gets worse overnight i can be scanned tomorrow, if not will see how bubba has grown a lot more friday


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

That sounds positive Emma. Rest up and get DH to look after you


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

thats good Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone

one of the moderators said that she had grey stringy stuff in her early pregnancy and bright red blood and that its probably old blood..thanks ladies, i just cant wait till i get passed 12 weeks. PLEASE GOD!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

not long Emma, I found this wait painful and far toooooooooooooooooooooo long  

You'll be fine    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i know and look where you are now   well done honey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I promise you this is the worst bit - once you start showing and can talk about it to everyone its much easier


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah i know thats what im looking forward to and praying for    pregnancy is so bloody hard (scuse the pun)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

THANKS Emma, I still worry as I still getting cramps, dont think I ever will stop till he/she is here, please god    

Even when we are pregnant we cant enjoy it so much as we know too much about all the possible pitfalls   but trying to stay positive    

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have every faith in you honey, i can see you having a little girl


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - am so glad that your spotting is nothing to worry about, but you've been through quite a lot
so its probably all very normal.  Plus it does sound old!

Cheesyb - ist 5pm and home time for me!   hope 5.30pm arrives fast for you!

Nice speaking to you all - have a good evening.

Lol xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

aahhhhhhhhhh a baby girl, I would love but of course would love one with the added extra aswell   still in two minds as to whether to ask at the 20 week scan or not, reason being, its taken so long and hard to get here, a nice surprise at the end of it would kinda seal it so to speak but I am nosey and I wanna know    look at the testing situation, I gave in after 12 days  

Me too NVH, Have a good evening, BB should be good tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Night honey thanks  

Cheesy-God i wanna know marlon doesnt but i think im twisting his arm, i have a girls name (had that since last year)  but no boys name's  i cant take surprises like you too bloody nosey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma brown/grey blood is good as its old.  Im sorry that you have gone through this ****e.....i really feel for you.  i dont think anyone stops worrying until bubs is safely in their arms.  12 weeks will be here in no time im sure of it.  How lovley will it be to get to 12 weeks.  I have never got that far and when..When I do it will be so much more special than someone who hasnt had to battle there way to 3 months.  I really bloody hope this works and we all carry our babies till there due date     

We are all going to have lovely beautiful babies.....i would like boys please as i have no girls names!

Love u all!

Good luck for your scan tomo KTx...hoping that you follies (and  mine) have grown nicely 

Bendy.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Bendy thanks honey, it has calmed down now although slightly there when i wipe  roll on friday

Good luck Kate for tomorrow havent heard from you today hope all is ok 

Bendy-Have you got a scan tomorrow or is it straight for e/c friday?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just off for a long work day and an accupuncture appointment tonight. 

How many takers do we have for next wednesday 16th at Strada in Guildford? If those who would like to come could post to say so we can work out whether we need to delay it by a week or two. I think its Emma me and Jules so far?

Emma I hope everything has settled down this morning?

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey sarah you were up early  
Yeah im definatly coming  is strada the italian i cant remember 
have a nice acupuncture session will go for one myself next week once the op scars have healed 
still having the discharge but not lots only tiny bit couldnt sleep last night cause of it  
a lovely lady pm'd me and said she had the greyish/brownish discharge and she is now 22 weeks pg so that was nice of her 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah thats re-assuring Emma    , only 2 days till your next scan  

I was up at 6am myself as I couldnt sleep with the constant pressure of whatever and wanting to wee all time, bet I have a flipping urine infection now    

See what the old useless Midwife of mine says later on  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s wish I was in that BB house with Grace, I am soooo in the mood for folk like her atm


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

cheesy you make me   i know its good that the original members are going in I LOVE NIKKI  

Yeah ring your midwife honey or your gp if your worried, typical after everything you have been through and with your wedding coming up


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know really feeling my hormones or something going WILD atm   feel I could kill king kong   and the cramps have really started kicking in, just hope its all the stretching, its like being back on the 2ww again  

Got the useless Midwife at 4.30, see what the dope says 

xx
also heard on GMTV this morning, as mammals we have the smallest birth canal


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what the dope says  good luck honey, im sure it is just stretching honey baby is growing so much now so try to stay   honey and keep strong


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm still not sure about next wednesday - I'll email him indoors and get back to you.

I just wanted to say that I hope that all the pg talk is not upsetting to those who are going through or waiting for treatment. Please do tell us to shut up if its a bit much  

Hope everyone is enjoying the rain today


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope I am not upsetting anyone either, which was one question I posed in this thread when I found out, if it is, please say  

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s sun is now shining albeit at work and through the window


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Im glad that your stuff has stopped coming Em, i take it you are not having a scan today and are waiting for Friday   

I had another scan today and i have 15 good size follies.  I forgot to get a note of the sizes but i had 9 over 18 mm i remember that.... 25's and 20's and then 6  between 13 and 18.  Hoping that the smaller ones grow.  Do they need to be over 19mm? Just waiting for my call to tell me when i need to take injection this evening.  

Im so glad i only have two injections left...........my tummy is red and black!  the last 4 injections have bruised really badly for some reason 

KTx let us know how your scan went today   

Hi to everyone.xx

B.x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

9 follies is really good Bendy! Better than my 3  
Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beaker and Cheesy..... of course you arent upsetting anyone talking about your babies 

It certainly doesnt upset me....its lovely to hear you talk about them...i just cant wait to join you!

   

B.x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy thats excellent well done    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone...

Baby talk is ok with me when it comes from an IVF/ICSI persons, its the ones that fall at a drop of a hat & 
sooooooooooo don't know how lucky they are that irritates me!  

I'm not sure about next weds, the only place i know in surrey is the Nuffield, but I am sure you girls will have a
great time. Plus trying to diet for my hols so maybe not a good idea cause I just LOVE food!  

Bendy - your follies sound great.  Think they like them to be anything over 18mm, so you are right on track. I reckon
you will have a lovely bunch at ec.  Also, I bruised last time round and I think they said it was cause I was taking
the aspirin but not really sure  

Emma - glad that your spotting stuff has started to disappear!

Cheesy - gosh hope you don't have a wee infection, might just be the   shifting your bladder a bit!  

xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Bendy - Well done on your scan   you sound right on track for Friday. Not long for you now honey.
Emma - I am glad to hear that your spotting is easing up. I have everything crossed that your scan tomorrow shows that everything is as it should be. 
Cheesy - I hope you get some sense out of the midwife later.
KT- Looking forward to hearing you news from your scan later.

I just wanted to say that I am pleased that you guys that had the BFP's are still posting on the thread. It reminds me of what I am striving for, and gives us an insight of what we can expect we we join you. Please don't go anywhere.

Jules xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks guys - I'm always trying to be sensitive (after removing foot from mouth) as I'm trying to keep firmly in my mind how I felt reading about other peoples BFP's and Pg's. 

As for me I am a complete idiot. DH has just reminded me that our scan in on Tuesday 15th - not wednesday as I've got in my head 
He's happy to go out on Wednesday - hope you don't mind if I bring him along?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Well done 

Beaker-Think he will be the only male as my d/f is away and sarah isnt bringing hers and he is like mine quite private when it comes to things like ivf etc

Nvh-I could meet you at the nuffield if you like then you can follow me from there


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ah that will be nice to involve the partners, very sweet


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I can cope with an extra bloke around if everyone else is happy Beaker - the more the merrier.

Strada is at the top of the high street NVH and I'm currently trying for a weightloss of 2lb / week so I promise not to be eating pudding in front of you. I can remember them having some nice salads so you'll be in good company if you can make it. 

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone!

Sarah x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wonder if we can persuade Wildcat and Mr Wildcat to come 

Is Strada up by Argos somewhere Sarah??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Guys sorry I was so busy yesterday I Didnt get a chance to get online.

Well I am back from another scan (I am definatly getting my monies worth out if them !!)

Well my scan still wasn't great, on the Left I have 24,22,16,16,14,13,13,9 and on the Right I have 21,20,14,11,9,9,9,6 and my lining has started to go down and is now 11.1 

As I am having ICSI they need them all to be over 19mm (Bendy you will be ok for IVF they need to be above 15) so it looks like I only have 4 really..... 

I am waiting on a call from the clinic after a blood test to confirm that my 'O' levels are good enough to have EC on Friday, so fingers crossed..........

Kate x[br]: 9/08/06, 11:58Oh by the way on top of that Mr Riddle is off on Friday so if I do have EC it will be done by Mr Curtis


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kate honey 

thats not too bad at all, I only had 6 mature follies 20mm+ and they collected 5 eggs and only two fertilsed and look at me now  , plus your lining is above the requirement, you look as if you'll have about 6/7 mature follies with eggs in them but remember they grow 1-2mm per day and you havent had the trigger shot yet    

To be honest I was disappointed with my result too as everyone else seemed to be getting much more than me but I can honestly say, looking at the stats its DEFINATELY quality rather than quantity  

Hang in there love your doing well    

plus Mr Curtis is lovely  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Kate 

I only had 3 follies that were big enough at my scan and look at me now!!
Plus Mr R was away for my e/c and e/t - Mr Curtis did both.
He is just as nice as Mr R so don't worry about it hun
If it worked for me it can work for you!

Deb


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

He is off? I wasnt told about that??
[br]: 9/08/06, 12:51Now that has really ****ed me off [br]: 9/08/06, 12:52KTx there is still today and tomo for the follies to grow. ~I might have to cry about the whole mr riddle thing. Im cross that no one told me today?

Im sending you lots of folie grow vibes.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Curtis is very nice Bendy


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

I'll have a word with wildcat when we finally get back into the same place at the same time (wildcat's in Somerset and I'm in Amsterdam until the end of the day... I don't think I'll b able to make it as my brother and his wife are visiting next week, but I can't speak for wildcat...



Beaker said:


> Wonder if we can persuade Wildcat and Mr Wildcat to come
> 
> Is Strada up by Argos somewhere Sarah??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

KTx - you have some good follies there too, and your lining is still very very good, although I don't understand how it can
reduce .  Mine did that, but they never told me why! I thought that whilst your follies were growing
your lining should be prepping itself for a beannie or two!  hmmmmm  

Sarah - have no idea where the high street is either and there is noooooooooo way I can sit and eat a salad
if there is much nicer things on the menu!

Emma - thank you for the offer to meet me at Nuffield, can I let you know please as I am really not sure I can
make it at this moment  

Beaker/Cheesy, you are just what we need to hear as quality rather than quantity was definately the key for you two!
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

When are you guys going out? only just reaslied that you were planning a night out!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks guys for your kind words, I am sure everything will be all ok in the end, it just seems to take so long, delayed with DR, delayed with Stimms, etc etc, when you think my original test day was the 16th!! I am just feeling sorry for myself really and WILLING that bloody phone to ring and for the clinc to tell me everything is all ok and when time to stab myself again!!!

Which nurse did you see Bendy, I had Rachel (who is lovely) and she was the one who told me it would be Mr Curtis as Mr R was away.

Here is to an excellent quality egg as we are only having one put back anyway.......

  Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bendy - we are looking at going out in Guildford next Wednesday (16th)


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ohhh I see!x[br]: 9/08/06, 14:07Ok just need to ask.........can i have sex after ec if all is ok with me down there? Me and dp do regularly.....sorry but i like it LOL...... but haven't since Monday just in case and i will die if i have to wait till after et[br]: 9/08/06, 14:14Sorry Mr wildcat.......i have just remembered you are here and im blushing!x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy you can do as you please after EC, if you feel up to it, But after ET They recommend you refrain for at least a week but most say to be on the safe side the whole 2ww. I had sex around about 10dpt but felt very guilty afterwards incase I did any harm (I wouldnt have of course) but it put me off, so after my   I waited another 2 weeks until the 6 week scan.

Some ladies do and some dont, personal choice but certainly not for the first week I was told

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy
Personally I didn't feel like it after ec cause I was uncomfortable!

There is a thread in the voting section about sex in the 2ww and its very interesting.
Although I was none the wiser after reading the posts whether to do it or not!  The people that did have sex
and got their bfp said it increased blood flow to the uterus and therefore helps!

I didn't   from ec through to the end of the 2ww and i got a BFN!  although I was
gagging for it towards the end!    

Get it in now whilst you can!!  

Cheesy - guess your right, it is a personal choice!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I will get a sneaky sesh in on saturday i think and then that will be it.  We will  also have to use something as i wouldnt want there to be left over   on the day of  ET............Yuck!

I just re read that and it sounds like i will be having a sesh with someone other than my dp......thats not what i had in mind dp is the only one for me!  

I wont be bgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg  omg i just caught the g key and it flicked out!!!! i have fixed it back on PHEW!

Anyways, i wont be having sex in the 2ww as i will worry like you.xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

bendy:  I never even heard you, so you obviously never typed it!! 



bendybird said:


> Ohhh I see!x[br]: 9/08/06, 14:07Ok just need to ask.........can i have sex after ec if all is ok with me down there? Me and dp do regularly.....sorry but i like it LOL...... but haven't since Monday just in case and i will die if i have to wait till after et[br]: 9/08/06, 14:14Sorry Mr wildcat.......i have just remembered you are here and im blushing!x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Mr wildcat


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Pardon? Can i take my fingers out of my ears now ? 



bendybird said:


> Thanks Mr wildcat


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy    pmsl that was funny try not to worry about mr r, he was meant to of been of last week but he came in to see me and looked like he was working as had suit on 

Kate-Honey try not to worry keep drinking the milk and water honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Why havent they phoned yet----- I keep jumping everytime the phone rings which is every to seconds as I am in the office!!!!!!

Bendy --      bless you sweetie, hope you get your oats this weekend hunny..


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

KTx - don't worry, they normally call around 5ish, well they did for me! xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nightmare - lets hope its all ok otherwise I have to get back to Woking in time to get some more Menopur as I have none left!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-They normally ring about 4-5ish depending when the results etc come back and how many people they have to call, sit tight honey hopefully no news is good news  [br]: 9/08/06, 15:19I have menopur if you need it honey let me know


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

They havent phoned me yet either KTx.

I hope he is there on Friday.

I have been in the garden but its got a little chilly in the wind brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Cant wait till Friday.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You i couldnt lay out when i was stimming felt sick and couldnt take the heat


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Next summer you will be a mummy looking lovely in your garden on mat leave doing luch with pals


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh i hope so bendy   you and kate could be joining me    
Are you nervous for friday


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy you are such a great positive thinker.......

Thanks Em hopefully I wont need to take you up on your offer as hopefully I will get to take my pregnal.......

Waiting Waiting Waiting is all I seem to do at the moment ( what a nightmare I am going to be on my 2WW I appologise in advance girls   )

Bendy Cheer me up -- any more stories from your girl at work  

Kx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im ok at the moment, i might be a little nervous tomorrow night and on the day but im just excited and looking forward to getting to the next stage. Im hoping that i wont be too uncomfy either as im ok at the mo. Want to go out on sunday to the beech with my mates as a special good luck day!!!

Are you feeling sick now?

How lovely that all of us will be mummies.........now everyone repeat after me

We will be mummies We will be mummies
  
We wil be mummies We will be mummies
  [br]: 9/08/06, 15:32I love it that i can cheer you all up        

I dont have any stories about her.........shes not told me any the little minx 

[br]: 9/08/06, 15:34Ktx did you fill out the form for the ec nurses.....about what you have had ect

One question was do you have sore legs or feet or something like that. I was so tempted to write only when i wear 3 inch heals but didnt thinki should........... me and dp laughed for ages about it Im such dick LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

He he    yeah come on bendy, mind you anything bendy says puts a   on my face 

Bendy-Think you will be in bed honey, the actual op and when you wake up is pain free but when the painkiller pessary wears off   i was in bed till the monday as i was soooo uncomfortable, also make sure you drink peppermint tea both of you as you will have painful trapped wind as soon as i drunk the 1st cup i was burping and farting it all out and was fine  Even e/t i couldnt face going to ask wildcat as i felt soooo sick and uncomfortable  Everyone is different though and i did have mild ohss so maybe another thing to do with it  no bendy no puking yet just gone off sweet foods and loving cheese and pickled onions anything sharp   had bad morning and night sickness is hospital and even the anti sickness jabs didnt shift it...i also bought some lollipops off the net called queasypops which have essential oils and stops me from feeling sea sick in the mornings and they taste nice sour raspberry so might by myself a load as go back to work monday and thats when i feel a bit rough


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh i love the name .........queasypops!

Yea, get some for work as feeling like poo when you cant be a home it awful!  Thanks for the tip about peppermint tea, i shall get some from sainsburys tonight after weight watchers!

KTX how you feeling about EC?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Weight watchers bendy  why?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well just because i want to be slim like i was when i was 20! I just need to loose another stone and then i will be happy!  I know i will be fat bellied soon but i want my long skinny legs back!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Long skinny legs    with a pg belly you would look like you swallowed a malteser  

Anyway im offski going to put my feet up and read ok magazine 

Kate-Good luck honey hope you get your call   and hope you end up having pregnyl tonight 

Bendy-Good luck with your jabs tonight by the way i will warn you the pregnyl stings after you have done it for a couple of minutes


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Thanks Em enjoy your evening.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yippppeee I have just had my call I am to have EC on Friday, my opp is at 9.50am. So I have to take Burselin at 7.50 and Pregnal at 9.50, however I have to dash now as I have to go back to Nuffield and pick up some more Menopur as Mr Curtis also wants me to have another dose as soon as possible for a last final boost........... I am sooo happy now.

Good Luck with your jab too Bendy I will catch up with you later, and will probably get some pepermint tea on my way back thanks for the tip Emma

Kx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good Luck KTx - great news!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i take my burselin at 6.30 and my pregnal at 8.30.  Im not sure what time im in i forgot to ask!

Roll on Friday, well done KTx.

B.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats great news Kate & Bendy - how exciting!  so transfer will be on Monday then!   

Hot water with lemon also helps with the wind after ec.  I had similar problems to Emma!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If you are Pregnyl ing at 8.30 you will be in at 8.30am for your e/c - better that way - not long to wait!!
Good luck for Friday!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh thanks beaker ........8.30 is a good time!

Yes et is on monday im so excited!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bye bye everyone!

Kate/Bendy - last jabs tonight!   

Speak to you tomorrow xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate Fantastic news well done honey 

Bendy-You have to be at woking for 7am though so you can get settled in and they go through things with you...may see you leaving as my scan is 1pm and you will leave around lunchtime


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I will look out for you........i'll be looking tired and messy in trackie bottoms!!

Hope your scan goes well.

Im off for the night, chat tomo

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Chat tomorrow honey  

Good luck to you and Kate with your jabs   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls
Hope you don`t mind me joining in, I will be having IVF at the Woking Nuffield in the near future, mine is a long drawn out saga, NHS issues, was Finlay told last September that I qualified for my one and only free go on the NHS, never heard from the hospital again, so myself and hubbie sent a complaint letter, still no reply, so we contacted the PCT, they got in touch and said that everything was in order but they were still waiting for the results of my FSH test, well we were really annoyed as this had never been mentioned to us, we had all the other requested tests, I had a bit of a moan to the lady at the PCT because if had not complained we would never had know that they were waiting for these results. Now I have been told that my FSH has to be below 12 for me to qualify. Why did they not tell me this before.
So currently waiting for my period so I can have the test, fingers are now really crossed for a good result as I am 38 and hoping that my egg reserve is still ok.
Once the results are in they will then pass us over to the Woking Nuffield and we will than have to wait for an available appointment.
So it would be great to chat with you all to gain some experience from you all, as I have never been through this before.
Hope that is ok, by the way I have been reading all your posts and congratulations to all of you that have just received a pos result (Emma), sorry cannot remember everyones name yet.
Don't know how to use all the smileys and board codes yet!!!!
Best Wishes
Myra


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Welcome to the thread honey  you are in good hands at woking i cant sing there praises enough especially mr riddle who has looked after me a lot recently what with my drama last week he is a star!!
Its a small unit with a long waiting list but as soon as you ring or go in there they know whats going on with you etc also as you probably know they have the 2nd best stats in the country which is why i chose them 

woking like your fsh to be under 10 mine was 9   and i produced 22 eggs with 19 biguns just keep drinking the milk and water and they will be fine.

were meeting next weds for a meal in guildford your welcome to join us there is a couple of newbies coming too   

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok Back  and extra Menopur all on board, I am now so excited, and cant wait til I get the all important call on Saturday morning and then see the little embie on the screen on Monday, I will see you nice and bright and early on Friday Morning Bendy - Have you told me your real name yet as I would be far to embarressed to hiya Bendybird.....lol

Hiya Myra welcome to the Mad house, this site is great and these girls are a great support so hang around

Have a nice evening guys catch you tomorrow

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

well done kate  

Bendy's real name is Lily ahhhhhhh sweet isnt it


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls 

Thank you for your welcome, I would have love to come on Wednesday but  am on late shift on that day, will try and swap with fellow worker.
Emma, although Woking require FSH of 10, I still get to have treatment at Woking if mine is below 12 because the NHS will be paying for it, if I get to come on Wednesday I will fill you in on all the details it is really long and destressing to say the least.
Emma, congratulations, on your good news, really sorry to hear of the problems you had and hope that you are ok and all is progressing well and you are not having to many pg symptoms, although it is all worth while.

Kate, good luck for Monday, hope we get to chat soon,  will keep checking to hear your news.

Emma, I will not be at work until Friday, but I will try and change my shift so I can come and say hi to you all on Wednesday as I live in Woking so not far to go, will get hubbie to give me a lift as I do not drive.
Take care
Myra


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bugger I cant make next week I am off camping with my Mum, gutted!! I really wanted to put a face to all the names, you girls sure do rabbit for England!!

I picked up my meds today and have popped my sharps bin in its hidy- hole already and I dont start till sunday night "what a twit" 

Good luck Bendy and kate and welcome Myra!!

Im off to open a bottle of chilled wine to enjoy georgous Gordon Ramsey, I think he is seriously fit!! 

Love to all

Gill

Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

myra- that will be good if you can make it 

Gill-Not long till sunday make the most of the wine


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Myra - welcome hun! 
Its gone very quiet on here tonight - is everyone asleep?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Only just got home from my accupuncture session - it's been a long old day

Gill we'll arrange another meet up soon I'm sure!

Myra it would be lovely to meet up with you - I can't wait to put faces to all the posters on here!

Emma I'm glad you've had a good day I hope you're getting loads of rest


Kate and Bendy I bet you're both really excited - I hope you manage to meet up with each other on friday - It's not long to go now!


Has anyone heard from Alisha??

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sarah-No i havent heard from Alisha, she maybe taking some time out from ff..Alisha hope your ok


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

Kate & Bendy I am sooo excited for you well done,     

Myra - welcome on board, all a nice bunch of ladies here  

Gill - hope you enjoyed your wine   I sure as hell miss mine  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-How was the midwife appt honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys,

really excited and nervous now this time tomorrow !!!!      

Gill hope you enjoyed your wine and Gordon Ramsey last night, its a great program isnt it, poor Ramsey with Trinny and Susanna,  

Plus how weird isnt it since we have all been going through this how many others you here of that had/have the same problems with Gordon and John Thompson talking about IF.

Makes me feel a bit more normal really.

Have a good day all although the weather doesnt look great today

Kx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning Everyone!

Well did you all see BB and Gordon Ramsay! I know Gill must have been watching - hope you enjoyed the wine, 
I had a G&T instead! there's one bonus to being in limbo land! 

For those who did, bet your ears perked up when John Thompson and Gordon was talking
about sage increasing sperm count! and John mentioning he was going through IVF. I thought 
good on you, discussing it openly like that! Ahhhh and it was so sad about his pigs!    

As for BB, I hate grace - stupid    In fact all the ex-housemates aren't being very nice!

Anyway, thats enough of a tv update!

Kate/Bendy - 1 day to go til ec  

Myra - welcome, I am quite new here too and everyone is so lovely.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate- only one more sleep till e/c  

Nvh-I know i thought that was sweet talking openly about ivf 

Have to go soon have my friend and her 6 week baby coming to see me today were off to mothercare world to get me some maternity bras, im bursting out of mine


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Joys of Pregnancy Emma bigger boobs enjoy them we have longed for them for so long

Ktx[br]: 10/08/06, 09:47pregnancy symptoms not bigger boobs that it


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all

I really enjoyed my vino it was very drinkable and drink-it-all I did!!  poor poor old Trinny & Suzanna   & poor  Gordon I thought he was going to cry! 

Strange isnt it everyone always seems to be talking about IVF on telly and in mags etc I suppose its the same as when your on a diet all you hear about and see if food!

I thought that John sausage pie man had a child and split up with his other half because of his boozing and bad behaviour am I mistaken??

Im off today and am going to read my book "to hell with the housework!!" 

Gill XX


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all!

 @ KTx

I have my maternity bras on already Emma - my boobs are sooooo sore (sorry tmi)

Dh woke up this morning worrying about where we were going to store a pram - bless.
I think he is more involved with this pregnancy (well more vocal) than he was this time with Charlie which is nice. Shame I don't really want to talk about it yet - we never seem to be on the same wavelength  ;d

Hope everyone is enjoying this beautiful grey day!

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-mY D/F Was thinking the same thing  how strange  dont know what to do about clothes as my work suits arent able to zip up and yesterday went to the hairdressers and none of my jeans are zipping or buttoning up managed to do one but popped open when i sat in the car, will get woking to weigh me tomorrow as i have always been 8 stone, dont want to buy maternity clothes as i havent got a bump to put in them...what do i do


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You lucky girl you 8 stone!!!, I dont think I have been that since I was 15 but I am 5ft 11 though!! Rather than buying maternity clothes how about just buying a pair of jeans a size bigger and if you get hipsters you should be able to wear them throughout most of your pg as your bump will sit above them, same with work trousers and maybe an elastic wasted skirt next have some nice linen ones at the moment that you can still make look really smart for work.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Thanks honey, i will go shopping i think need to as hardly got any clothes to wear


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

KTx the hipsters thing doesn't work - I tried that with Charlie but your hips expand loads as you get further on. (Your pelvis opens to allow baby to come out)

Try getting some elasticated waste stuff Emma. I have a pair of stretchy trousers from M&S - not very fetching but [email protected]@dy comfortable - and they are sort of smart enough to wear for work with a longish top. With Charlie they lasted until I was about 14 weeks and they are only about £25.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma/Beaker - great news about the ever growing (.)(.), not nice that they are sore though!
Big dilemma about clothes, thats the trouble when you are small to start with, you tend to
grow out of everything a lot quicker.  My friend was 8 stone and she grew out of everything 
really quickly.  I'll probably have the same dilemma when I eventually get pg!! 
Just  see if you can buy some bigger normal clothes that will see you through until your bump
appears!  xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I don't have a problem being small to start with... could do with loosing a little bit of weight! 
(I lost 1/2 a stone with Charlie - hope the same happens this time!)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

It doesn't matter now though does it beaker, leave the diet and loosing weight stuff til
after your lo is here..


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I didn't diet or anything (and never do!) the weight just fell off!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What a bonus!! how strange!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello!  I'm new on here and hope that you don't mind me joining in with you.

I'm also at Woking.  Waiting for AF to start so can get going with next ivf.  Can't stand the wait.  After 1st ivf took 60 days so I could be in for a long wait yet  .

I have read a couple of your messages over the last few days and thought it could really help how I feel by talking to you guys.  Hope thats ok with you.

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Budgie and welcome to FF


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you!

It's great to see a smiley face![br]: 10/08/06, 11:11I was reading what you all wrote about "Ann the Scan" the other day. Made me feel heeps better to know i'm not the only one to have a scan with her when she has got out of the wrong side of bed!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beaker said:


> Let me know if anything is wrong - Beaker
> 
> *Waiting to start treatment*
> Luc
> ...


I've updated to include our newcomers and to remind everyone who is where!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma 8 stone   blimey, I was 10 7lb before treatment 12 stone afterwards and now I am 12 stone 4lb.

Midwife was ok, heard heartbeat and she took blood pressure, wee sample and had a feel etc.. my bed is now booked at Wexham and my 20 week scan is the week I get back from honeymoon on the 7th September and then 24 week midwife appt on 26th September. All very scary now, just scared but excited its all ok   
Hope you enjoy the meet up with your friend and congrats and good luck for you 7th week scan tomorrow     

Budgie - welcome to the woking thread, great bunch of ladies, you'll be well looked after  

I havent got a maternity bra yet, perhaps I should do soon  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cheesy - if you don't feel you need one don't bother - wait and get a couple of nursing bras instead


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Welcome to the thread Budgie and Myra. 
Budgie I hope that A/F shows her ugly head soon for you so you can start treatment again.
Myra - Good to hear that you have funding. When do you think you will be able to start treatment?

KT & Bendy - Less than one day for you girls now. Enjoy the drug free day. Can't wait to hear how you get on tomorrow.

Emma - Only one more day till your scan. I hope you can take you mind off the waiting, with a bit of shopping!

Cheesy - Glad that the scan went well and hope that you can relax a bit now and enjoy this special time in your life.

Hi to everyone else - Will try and pop back on later, but busy at work today.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Will do some searching today, wish i could get into maternity clothes as have seen a great website and lovely clothes i cant wait to buy

Budgie-Love your pic  welcome to the thread who are you under mr r or mr c?? I love mr r 

Cheesy-Glad everything was ok  blimey they have booked your bed already  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I am with Mr C.  I feel a bit left out because every message I seem to read evryone is with Mr R.  Did I draw a short straw!!!!!!

Mr R did my first ec and et because Mr C was away.  He was very nice.  Mr C been lovely in consultations but wasn't having a good day on my last et.  Very annoyed. Lets hope next time he is my hero.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Budgie - I was under Riddle but only saw him once at the consult and obviously when I was knocked out for EC but Mr C did my ET and I am eternally grateful to him  

I thought he was lovely to me at ET  

LOVE
Cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah budgie you will be fine, its up to the quality of your eggs and mother nature at the end of the day, so doesnt matter who you have its just mr r has been sooooooooo good to me


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats good to know.  I seem to have a habit of finding drs and nurses when they are having a bad day.  Like I said I used to be scared to bits of Ann. 

Due to bad experiences when at NHS hospital I think I am very sensitive to wanting every detail to be perfect.  I come away from the clinic in much better spirits if I have seen somebody nice and positive.  Most of the people there are lovely though. 

Don't think it helped last time that I had been sat in waiting room for 45 minutes past appointment time for et and overheard the receptionist say that Mr C was in a hurry and just about to leave!!!!!!  I thought hang on a minute i'm here to see him!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhhh thats awful budgie

I have always got on with Ann, when i rung to tell her i had tested bfp early she said she was going to slap my wrists  then i went in with d/f for my hcg levels to be checked and she came running up to us saying your going to be a mummy and daddy...i think she is lovely always cracking jokes and making me laugh


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thats so lovely you must be sooooooooo happy.

We had a bad experience with her when I had a scan.  She said some really horrible personal things and was complaining that she had been given to much work.    I was so upset.  I knew that I wasn't over reacting because dh was really annoyed and he doesn't normally have a bad word to say about anyone.  Next time we saw her she was stomping around in a mood moaning.

During the 2ww I was so worried that if it didn't work then I would have to change clinics because we just couldn't face her again.

We went back though because had 5 frosties.  Waiting for my first scan I was scared and prayed it would be the other lady.  It was Ann and I felt sick.  When we went in she was so lovely, so kind, so polite, so helpful.  We could not believe it was the same woman.  It was amazing.  

Every time we go there now she seems ok.  Its like she had a personality transplant!  We though either she got a payrise or shes changed her medication!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i will let you know how she is tomorrow when i go for my 7 week scan   taking them in chocolates and a thank you card also taking in mr r a really expensive bottle of wine and his own card he owns a vineyard you know  

Off now for food then my friend coming shopping with me with her 6 week old baby then buying her lunch
have a nice day


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hope you have a lovely time.

xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

welcome budgie hope you get your dream at woking!!

Emma can I ask you how did Mr R react when you told him that you wanted both embies transferred??

The reason that I ask is that i felt we were slightly bullied into making the decision to have 1 put back on our fresh cycle, bearing in mind I was full of emotions and homones and actually sat on the edge of the bed knickerless.

DH is adament that we stick with our original decision but I feel after a   I want every possible chance of sucess and knowing that the stats for FET are lower if our little   survive the thaw I want them both back!

I do respect Mr R but I feel hes a bit of a Head Master chap and am slighlty worried about his tut tut reaction!

Gill


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

KTx when did your dp have to ermm.....refresh his sperm.....i thought it was wednesday night but dp did it tuesday as he thought we were told that day.

We rowed about it this morning lol[br]: 10/08/06, 12:21who is the one with long straight hair in pony tail ina dark blue dress ....chubby?


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thank you for your welcome.  I must admit it really helps to chat to people who know how this all feels.

I hope your dreams come true too.  I am sure those frosties are just waiting to make you very happy


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi Budgie - welcome! I guess Anne must have been having an off-day when you saw her, our experience of the staff at Woking has been very positive and we haven't come across anyone who was anything other than helpful - I wouldn't let it worry you 

In other news .. wildcat's still away and I managed to get home just before airports started closing (fingers crossed for anyone planning to fly in the next few days). 

We're hoping to get started on the new treatment(short cycle) by next week and are sooooo jealous of the ladies who've already had BFPs ... wildcat is now convinced we're going to have twins so here's hoping that our egg collection cycle works better then last time and gives us a choice of embryos to implant.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Budgie how rude of me, i didnt say hello  

Welcome!

B.x


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Mr Wildcat.  Its such a relief to hear you all say that about Ann.  

I appreciate that everyone has bad days and I hope you don't all think that i'm a moaning old bag!!!  It just upset me so much at the time that I couldn't understand why it had to happen when everything else was so crappy!!!

I was so excited when I read on here that she has her off days and it wasn't just me.  Printed off the page and when saw dh, said "look its not just us"  shes ok after all................ 

Hello Bendybird, hope you are having a good day.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill - just remember its you that pays thousands not them and me included under 35 (33 years) had two put back so if thats what you want you put your foot down girl  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im still putting my foot down for two and im very young he says...........i will fight for 2


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrWildcat - so relieved you got home safe and sound!
I think you and Wildcat have got the right attitude (and I hope she is right about those twinnies!) 

Budgie - I'm ultrasensitive to medical practitioners and I loathe and detest ultrasound scans - have a morbid fear of them after charlie.... I have to agree that generally I've been really impressed with Woking (except for the pre-e/c fiasco - don't ask!) but I think we have to accept everyone has bad days.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Where is ktx when you need her!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep!  Heres hoping for good days only for everyone from now on.........................


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks girls I will defo put my foot down if the little mites make it I would do anyway but I just wondered what other people thought of his tut tutty- ness !! Just need to work on DH now! Fingers in ones ears now 'Mr W' 

I have just sent DH a mushy gushy text message, I plan to suduce him with fine dining and sex later!  in order to get my own way

I really want to talk it through before I start DR sunday as when those hormones kick in I am liable to stab him if I dont get my own way 

so heres the plan food, sex, talk it through all in time for BB to start 

Gill


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

all in time for BB


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Mr r wanted us to have one back but when we got to e/t he left it up to us and smiled when we had two, think they just have to tell you what can happen...bendy he did say if i was 30 or under i definatly wouldnt have that choice 

Bendy-That nurse with the long hair i didnt like her told me to ring in for results when they normally call us and she was very miserable didnt like her

Mr wildcat-It will be your turn soon it just has taken a little longer   got everything crossed for you all   please dont be jealous as we were all in the same boat honey and it makes me sad that people would be jealous after everything i have been through too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy I am here, wow I have been off for 3 hours and I have just had to read 4 pages of posts, Mine did his on Monday night, I wouldn't of thought it matters too much, the form I have says abstain for 2-3 days so I am sure he will be fine...

Budgie welcome hunny, It was me that had a bad experience with Ann, I saw her again yesterday when I had to dive back to the clinic to get another dose of menopur and take it as soon as possible and she wipped the bag out of my hand and said I will draw it up for you now the sooner you get it the better and I was thinking OMG, but luckily she asked me did I want her to inject me or for me to do myself which I did somehow feels easier to do it myself, but she was very nice to me last night but again complaining on a hot flush so maybe she is going through the change !!! OMG she will kill me if she reads this  

I am feeling very tired today and not sure if its excitment or the change in the weather, as I was in bed sound asleep straight after BB and didnt get up wil 8am so I should be ok.


Bendy are you still going to insist on 2??  We have agreed to one and I am 31 day before test day, however as we have very few possibles, if we only end up with 2 I think we will ask to have them both put back  .

How is everyone elses day going?

Kx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks Emma!

Budgie I too had a mishap with Ann the scan I was discussing EC with her and the not eating drinking thing past midnight as as I was absolutely terrified that I would die whilst under i     asked what happens if you did sip a little water? to which she replied "you could choke on your own vomit and die" well I lost the plot and dissolved into tears, snot, mascara the whole drama queen bit.

She was absolutely gutted!! wouldnt let me go home until I was calm, she showed around theater and the recovery room etc through the window and got me 1st on the list for EC, I think maybe she doesnt engage her brain before her mouth at times!

Gill


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think you have hit the nail right on the head Gill I think her heart is in the right the place, she just comes accross a bit harsh at times


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Cheers Gill and KTx

At least we can say Anns not dull!  

Hope you all don't mind me being a bit thick and asking.  What you are discussing about the one or two et.  Have the rules changed?  I thought they put back two if you had enough.  Will it be different when I go for my next ivf?? 

xxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

who is this Ann?? 

Lindsey did all my scans, is Ann the older one with short curly hair and glasses

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry Ann if your reading this!!!!  

I keep singing Imogens jingle! I even left a voicemail on my mates answerphone for when she gets in from work of it!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Budgie - I think the whole situation is made worse by the sense of expectation and tension that builds up around the appointments etc - especially in the very early stages. I found I would get a rising sense of panic at the slightest thing until I convinced myself to stop being a pillock. That's when I realised that by the time you reach IVF you've already been through some major heartache and there's such a sense of "it HAS to work" that the slightest thing can seem like a huge issue and can ruin your day.

There's only one attitude and it's positive,positive, positive - take everything in your stride as best you can and always try to keep smiling even if it all goes wrong - I think it's the best way ....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrWildcat said:


> There's only one attitude and it's positive,positive, positive - take everything in your stride as best you can and always try to keep smiling even if it all goes wrong - I think it's the best way ....


Well said MrW!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma: Ah maybe I should explain a little - not jealous in a bitter-twisted Heather McCartney kind of way, more from the point of view that we still have a way to go before we can really start looking forward to it all (does that make sense?). Actually, for me it's almost a sense of helplessness - the feeling that as the male part of the equation there's nothing I can do to influence the outcome of it all other then wait and wait and wait ... so maybe impatient is a better word then jealous ...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy yes thats the one, Lyndsey has done all my scans bar the one and hence thats when she was bit of a dragon


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes.  Thanks MrWildcat.  Very wise words.  

This time around when it all starts I am going to try and be so very positive and hope that the experience of going through it before makes it easier because hopefully not so many questions have to be asked and you know what to expect.

I have a very supportive dh who although finds it all very hard is very positive.  Whenever I get low, he picks me up again.  

The ladies on here show that you can go through some really awlful times and still come out with such joy.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

MrW its ok to be jealous. I admit I was when I read all of the BFPs that everyone else seemed to be getting whilst I wasn't getting the one I wanted.

IF is a whole heap of different emotions and if we weren't a little bit jealous of other people getting the one thing we truely wanted the most, then perhaps it makes us wonder if we really want it that much?

I think its important for those who have been exceptionally lucky enough to get a BFP and go on to have a healthy pregnancy (fingerscrossed) to remember what they went through before they got that much wanted result - I admit I forget sometimes and have to go back and kick myself for being insensitive. Some of the things I've seen myself (and other newly pg people) post in the last few days would have made me so mad just a few short weeks ago.

Its ok to feel anger, jealous and envy, as long as these feelings are kept in check and don't take over your life. A couple of years ago I let them get the better of me and I ended up very depressed and having counselling. I also nearly lost the trust and friendship of my wonderful SIL - something which I would have regretted deeply. But I also know that it is important not to bottle these feelings up - if something is said that upsets you then tell the person who said it. After all they may go and repeat that mistake unawares.

Sorry thats my little soap-box presentation over with now. <steps back>


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Beaker ,what would have made you mad, be interested to know?   I think jealousy is normal, yes, but for me its more a reminder, I think, of what you are trying to achieve and havent yet, rather than what others have   I dont think I will ever, ever, forget what I went through to get here and I doubt others will either, its just having the priveledge of what others have so easily, for just that little time to yourselves.

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its not on this thread hun (sorry should have said that)  I just think in all the excitement of a BFP its possible to forget that not everyone is as happy or excited as we are and I've seen some threads which worry me as people start planning births, parties, announcements, nurseries etc at only 5 weeks. Its just so early and so much can happen between 5 weeks and a due date.....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Em i didnt like the chubby long haired one either she never smiled and was a little rude..and as im only going there two more times.........she reminded me of shriek. there i have wanted to say that for ages.

i know who ann is i think.....head up as she walks....confident with glasses. I havent dealt with her only lynsey who is lovely. Oh and the nurse called Rachel i think.......she is lovely too

Mr wildcat, you are so lovely you just made me cry again! i want to give you a great big cuddle...with my legs too, on my sofa! I love big cuddles like that!

You are going to make a wonderful Daddy oh here i go again   

Bednybird.x[br]: 10/08/06, 13:42Oh and just incase you didnt know.....

[fly]One more sleep untill EGG COLLECTION !!!![/fly]


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Careful Bendy you'll have Wildcat after you


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I knew leg wraps was too much..........dont you guys hug your mates on the sofa with legs aswell?

Maybe once you get to 30 (!!)  you dont do that anymore


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I went to lunch and come back to loads of posts to read... haven't managed to catch up
as at work and have to try and sneak a peak every now and again!  

Welcome budgie, I am also waiting for af to show!  I am now on cd 31 and no sign of her!
I think ann's lovely too, she even gave me her home and mobile number! I think she's great!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Bendy no I dont   dont think they'd be my mates for long      

Shriek Bendy         

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

DO u know the shriek nurse i mean? LOL


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Am intrigued - what shriek nurse!

Sorry for barging in by the way!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

bendybird said:


> I knew leg wraps was too much..........dont you guys hug your mates on the sofa with legs aswell?
> 
> Maybe once you get to 30 (!!) you dont do that anymore


Cheeky bugger I'm ONLY 29 

What/who on earth is Shriek nurse?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope she doesnt read this.........she is the nurse who is shortish and a bit plump.....always wears dark blue rather thatn light. Her hair is long and tied back....looks miserable

You must know the one.[br]: 10/08/06, 14:32I really hope i can have sex on sat as im going to miss it on the 2ww


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I know, she is called Ann too and we caught her yanking her knickers out of her
bum and me and dh couldn't stop laughing!    

Sorry beaker, the only one I wrap my legs around is dh!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont mean sex wraps.  I have known my mates since school and we'll watch dvds on the sofa and all huggle and wrap.  I would hate not to do it. I feel blessed to have such a wonderful bunch of close  friends.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

you certainly cheer me up Bendy


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I think that nurse is head nurse or clinic manager, something like that.  I looked on her badge last time cos I thought she looked like she should be important!! Can't remember what it said though.

She was there when I had my first et.  She was ok then.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im glad i cheer you up....i feel useful!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovely girlies

Long time since I've popped in here so I don't know if anyone remembers me?! 
Got our date for starting our next go (ICSI this time) as af arrived today. Yesterday was my birthday and wedding anniversary so i'm really glad she waited until today to start. Anyway that means we start again on the 30th August. Please God don't let another year go by....I don't want to have to celebrate yet another birthday with no little bubba.

Anyway I have turned over a new leaf (run up to the birthday and seeing my holiday pics had a big effect on me) and i have been exercising and on a diet and have lost very nearly 1 stone! YAY less than a stone to go although I may not manage that before we start the ICSI and then I'll have to be a bit more careful but it is nice to not be quite so tight in my clothes....I can even get my hand into my jeans pocket now (there was so much of me in the jeans before that it was quite impossible!) Surely this is a good start to our next go. Age 34 but no longer "over weight" ! YAY!!!! and fitter than I have been for a long time.

Sorry to not know what stage you are all at, been so busy with work I have lost track totally so thought I'd just jump straight in and waffle on for a bit.(no change there then!)
I can here the exercise bike calling me now so I will pop off again but will be popping in and out now as we are moving forward again.

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Welcome back Minow, we have missed you.xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow - welcome back and good luck with your next tx[br]: 10/08/06, 14:50


Beaker said:


> Beaker said:
> 
> 
> > Let me know if anything is wrong - Beaker
> ...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Minow
Fancy seeing you here! 
So glad your af arrived and you can now start treament again! woohoo!!
Happy belated birthday hun!   and happy anniversary

Sending you lots of positive vibes for this cycle   

Well done on the weight front to hun...
xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your lovely welcomes its great to be joining such a lovely friendly and supportive bunch.
Had some bad news today, my nan who is 93 had a fall yesterday , she lay on the floor for a couple of hours before the home help found her, she has a large head wound and has broken her wrist and ankle, they are going to put her in a Residential home when she comes out of hospital, bless her that has always been her worst fear.
I phoned up my work to ask for emergency leave so I could go and visit her, well my boss was as her usually sympathetic self (not). She said she could cover my shift tomorrow but not the weekend, what a witch, my nan lives in Lincolnshire and there is no way I can get there and back in one day, hubbie cannot take me as he works at Heathrow and he is dealing with this terror threat, so it means getting the coach from London.
What do I do girls, ignore my boss and just go, after all she is my nan and because of her age this fall might be the end of her.
God if its not one thing its another.
Take care all
Myra


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hope everything works out ok Myra.  I'm sure you will do whatever feels best.

Good luck, I hope shes ok.


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

You lot have been right old chatterboxes today  
I had some strange looks of people when i was giggling my way through the posts!

Bendy - you always make me smile  

Re the 1 or 2 embie debate, Mr R said the same thing to me as he did to Emma.
If you are over 35 then they would transfer 2
If you were between 30 - 35 then it was up for discussion 
BUT if you were under 30 then they would not transfer 2.
Bendy - I am not trying to put a downer on things for you, just telling you the facts so that you can be prepared.

Minnow - welcome. Good on ya for loosing the weight. Hope everything works out well for you this time.

Myra - sorry to hear about your nan. I am not an HR expert but their must be some rules about compasionate leave? 

Jules xxx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm still confused  about this 1 or 2 embie thing.  Is this new rules cos none of this mentioned to me at clinic.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Its fairly new hun - I only had 1 put back


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

i'm worried now.....................


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Budgie - I think that they have tightened up on this over the past month or so.
Sorry to ask a personal question, but how old are you? 

Julesxx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

i'm 28


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Don't worry hun - Its something the clinic will discuss with you. Its been discussed loads on our previous threads (do a search for single embryo transfer)

The theory behing SET is that it reduces the chance of a multiple pregnancy, which by their very nature are more risky than a singleton for premature birth, birth defects and ill health for the mother.

Because of my past history we decided to go for SET and it worked first time 

Talk to your consultant and ask him all the questions and you will come to a decision you are comfortable with


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Ok, cheers Beaker.

So its a thing for discussion, not a legal thing?  I know I heard a while ago that they HFEA might make it so only one can be transferred one day.  I thought maybe that had happened and I had missed it!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Well Said Beaker 

Budgie - Everyone is different, so the treatment is tailor made to your own needs to some extent. 
Talk it over with the clinic and they will advise you. Age is a factor but so are your personal circumstances and previous treatment history. 

We can only tell each other about our own experiences and interpretation of what the clinic has said to us. The only way to get a definitive answer is to talk it through with the nurses and consultants who have your full history. 

Jules xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Blimey what chatterboxes you have all been today and emma isnt even here LOL... Sorry Em

Minnow welcome back hunny I was only asking after you earlier in the week, glad to hear you are due to start again.

I very scarily have my EC tomorrow and so does Bendy so we can be 2WW buddies together.

Bendy you are a scream with all your stories, your other half better watch out this weekend it sounds like you are going to pounce on him on Saturday night   

I am affraid Mr R is getting stricter about 1 or 2 embies as they have had a far greater success rate and therefore there twins and triplet rates are also increasing and they are concerned about the risks.

Has anyone seen the news today about the poor lady who has died from severe bleeding after having EC at Leicester Royal Infirmary, apparently she is the 1st woman ever to die through IVF !! and all the UK Fertility network had to say was ' anyone going through fertility procedures is desperate to increase their family' !!

Good job we are in the capable hands of MR R and MR C......

Ktx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I don't think she is the first hun - probably just the first recognised in this country. 

IVF is risky but we all are so desperate for our families that we put out trust in the clinical staff. I have to say i had worried before e/c but thankfully the staff at Woking are very good at allaying fears and I feel confident putting my trust in them.

It is very sad for the family who have lost a wife and daughter.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry Jules, didn't mean for it to sound like I was questioning anybodys interpretation.  I know everyone is different but I was just unsure of what was being discussed so I thought I'd check it out.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just to join the debate, there are two girls under 30 on my other chatty site and under
Mr Riddle and they have both been enouraged to put only 1 back!  Mr Curtis is not that strict though!

Budgie - sorry about yoruu grandmother and I say sod work and just go!  

Ooooh scary about that women dying after ec, maybe its a risk for all ops though and not just ivf! very 
very sad!
Gosh I'm on two aspirin, glad i'm going for fet this time round!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Budgie - It is frustrating isn't it, with no definative answers. If you decide that you want to go for 2 just be ready to fight your corner. Sorry if I Sounded harsh in my last post - I really didn't mean to  

I had a similar experience to Gill (I think) where I was sitting with just the sheet covering my dignity when Mr R, the Embrologist and a nurse tried to pursuade me to change my decision to 1 (I am 31 so fall into the "up for discussion Category") After a long debate with My DH we stuck to our guns and had 2  transferred but I still got a BFN.  

Who can say what is best - we can only hope and pray that however many little Embies we have transferred they implant and we go one to have a healthy pregancy.

Jules xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

45 on bike done!

Well fancy you popping up here NVH!!!!

Thanks for remembering me girlies and hello to anyone new since I was last here.

I have Mr C and there has never really been any question (although at 34 now I'm getting old!) about not having 2 put back. They did ask at our last visit what our thoughts were but as dh is a twin it's a bit hard for them to try and encourage us not to go for it and they did agree that when you are paying such a large amount of money it really does have to be your choice. When we did our two IUIs we ran the risk of triplets (or even quads) as I had a few late surges on eggs and Mr C said he was happy for us to risk it if we were as he thought we could cope with whatever was thrown at us. he sounds much more laid back than Mr R. I have only met mr R once...he did my last EC and so i can't really say i remember him much!

Myra, I'm sorry to hear about your nan. I think you must follow your heart (although if it meant risking your job it would be a tough call). I was with my dad one weekend when he popped in to see my grandparents. i was listening to the radio in the car so i said to give them my love and I'd pop in the following week except there was no following week. My grandfather died very unexpectadly that week. to this day i regret it. Life is too short for such regrets. i've carried this with me for many years and how I wish I could turn the clock back.

Lol
Minow x


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

It sure is frustrating Jules!  Whatever choice we make there may always be that "what if" question that I hate.

Like you say you just have to do whats best and once the decision is made stick with it and be positive. 

You didn't sound harsh, I just didn't want you to think who is this silly cow come on here today asking supid questions!!!!!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm being really paranoid now, but I feel like I am a bit invisible on here!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

NVH - I can see you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

HEY NVH....I just said hello (well actually i said fancy you popping up here) !!!!!!! Or did you think it was just me talking to myself as usual!.....!!!!
lol
minow x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

NVH, 

Hun why do you feel invisible   . please dont. i have been reading your posts. in fact was gonna ask you about this chatty site you mentioned. when ff went down i was devastated. would like to know about an alternative just in case. 

Lucy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Is NVH hidding now!?[br]: 10/08/06, 16:27Well if NVH won't come back out to play then i might pop off. Time for a cupa (pepermint tea without honey as it only has 2 calories per cup!) And definately no cake!!!!!!
*see* you all again soon
lol
minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Booooooooooo! 

I know minow, I didn't mean you - thanks hun, but we always spoke anyway! and you're
an old pal !  

I did think maybe it was because I was a newbie and not really gotten into the swing of
things and now I feel all stupid and me me me!! Maybe I  shouldn't have said anything!  
Do you think af is on her merry way  am I sounding really pre-menstrual and witchy!  Sorry girls!
Didn't mean to upset the balance on here!  I'll go and hide now!  

Oooohh not sure if i am allowed to tell the name of the other site!  might get told off!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

dont be silly, please dont hide   . but go on tell tell please i promise not to come and stalk you


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm back!!!!
Cupa in hand (well on the desk next to hand as typing with it in hand could be rather messy!)  

Now little miss pmt NVH (af arrived with me today so just crampy not pmt now so i can tell you off with a laugh!  ) Don't you go getting all sentimental on me and all that.    

As for the other site. maybe a personal message rather than posting it on the board would be ok. If you just type the two words into google it comes up with the site so you don't have to even give the full link.

lol
minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Do tell - and you are not to be


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

NVH - Here is a special hello just for you   

What is the other chatty site you mentioned? If they are girls also at Woking under Mr R's care, can't you recruit them to our thread??  

Minnow - enjoy your peppermint tea. Our canteen at work closes at 3.00 so no tea for me (I can't face the yucky stuff they call tea from the vending machine) so it is just plain old water for me!

Jules xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't think we are really alowed to "advertise" other sites here but have a look in your personal messages if you asked about it as I think I may have given you all a hint. If not ask me again and I'll personal message you.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good idea Jules  Get 'em over on our thread!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

wow wee you have been busy chat chat chatting! Ive only been to get a blood test and do the food shop and 6 new pages  

Welcome home minow! 

Theres been a bit of a development in my case I was a bit concerned about having my blood taken today as the last nurse who tried couldnt get any out of me and told me my veins are like spaghetti, I  was being a bit pathetic last night talking to DH and bless his cottons he turned up at the docs to hold my hand.

We did Sainsburys together and I bought up the 1 or 2 embie subject in the car as he was real stubborn about the sticking with 1 decision prior, and I convinced him    

So my evil feed him, bonk him and then back him into a corner plan didnt even have to be put into action!!

Fingers crossed our precious  survive the thaw

All's well that ends well

Gill xx

Ps Hi NVH


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OK miinow - you know how to work this site better than me, whats the personal message
thingy!!

I'll be on definately PMT watch - will have to warn dh!!  

Gosh got everyone curious now!

Don't think we can mention this site on their either! But there are a about 3 others from nuffield
and then minow and me! I post there quite regularly and met some lovely people, but when you are
in limbo land you don't really fit, but here its different!  Oh am being all pmtish again!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Gill - At least you have veins. It took 3 nurses at Woking to get blood out of me - eventually they had to stick it in the back of my hand.

Shame about the plan - you could always 'confirm' with it


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Gill - Is the bonking plan before Big Brother out of the window as well, or just the discussion about the number of Embies  

Julesxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hiya Gill
It's so nice to be welcomed home!!!!! 

I love your thinking.....feed him, bonk him and then back him into a corner plan ....Not that i ever would do anything like that to get my way 

NVH I have already sent some messages (sorry jumped in and took over there....OOOOPS!) but just so you know if you click on someones name then you can find out about them and send them a personal message....I'll send you one to get you started and then it should show up at the top of the page that you have one!

lol
Minow x[br]: 10/08/06, 16:50Oh and I've blown you a few bubbles as well!
lol
minow x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Depends if I can be arsed to sort my furry legs out  

No I think the plan may have to be carried out but instead of the embie chat, I think I maybe I need new shoes or clothes Oooooo Ill think of something!

Bless him


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I have problems with blood taking too, or maybe its just the nurses there!  

Gill - when is your fet again?  sorry hun, saw dust head going on at the mo! 
I wish you loads of luck with your FET and that your snow babies survive the thaw,
know exactly how you feel too, as I will be hoping the same come October!

Here are some     for your   

Minow - no worried hun, am glad for you to take over!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I do hate the way I take over...I am a bit of a control freak...you must tell me off and stop me if i get annoying!!!

trying to type with big fat pussy cat lying on my arms here (piccie of them is rather old now and Socks is huge!) it's very tricky and I keep going wrong...he is purring like mad though!

Minow x


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Just think NVH if you are Pmtish then at least somethings happening, which has to be good.  

Don't feel in limbo.  I felt like that, thats why it took me ages to pluck up the courage to join and write on here.

My first time today and all I have said is supid things.  In between cycles its hard to feel involved isn't it. 

love Budgie


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

NVH I start DR sunday eve! thanks for the positive thoughts for my frosties!!

I better go and create some wonderful meal if my plan B plan is to go smoothly!

Love

Gill 
ps NVH what does NVH stand for or is it private??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Blown you some bubbles too Budgie....sounds like you need some!
Every one was new once and it's just lovely to meet new people. 
I'm very crap as although not new I do tend to pop in and out a bit and have been out for a while since we lost Charlie but edging my way back in now.
lol
minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

It sure is budgie, but I am off to Thailand for a couple of weeks and wouldn't change that for anything right now!

Roll on the 27th August! wooohoooo!!

I hope these problems at the airport gets sorted out bythen!!  

Anyway you lovely bunch of ladies, am off home now...thanks for chatting and sorry for the pmt outburst again!!

LOL xx

ps... Good luck Bendy and Kate for ec tomorrow


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Night Girls,

I am off to the hairdressers now. Just having a trim and talking about the style I am going to have when I go back on Saturday as they are gonna put my hair up posh for the dinner dance.

Bendy / K/T - Best of luck to you both for E/C tomorrow and Emma for your scan. Let us know how you get on.

Jules xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just been pottering around on the site and found firstly that I have been a member for just (literally just) over a year and that I have spent a total of 2 days, 9 hours and 43 minutes on here in the space of that year. What fun!

Bye NVH "see" you soon. Probably aught to go and get on with something here too so i'll be off for now.

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

How nice to hqave a busy thread again, we were so quiet a few days ago and now we have lots of new buddies!!

Budgie, Mr Riddle will not put two embies back if you are under 30.  He has told me the only way i get two put back is if they arent very good embies.  If i get lots of good ones only one goes back in.

Im totally prepared for an arguement and i know i wont get my way but i have to try.  Really as the time gets closer, iam getting scared and nervous and i just want to get good news and i will worry about one or two later.

KTx are u getting nervous.  Im not going to sleep tonight!    

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

Mrwildcat-Sorry honey im just really sensitive at the moment after everything last week etc and also ttc for all these years and losing babies etc...ignore me 

Minow-How good to see you honey   we were asking after you yesterday 

Beaker- i wouldnt say i was jealous just thought the person was very lucky and was envious 

Bendy and kate-Good luck for tomorrow   

Hi to everyone else

Myra-Sorry to hear about your nan honey


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi and Bye guys, what busy chatters you have all been today hello to all and a special hello to NVH   'roll on the 27th' I agree as that is my birthday and my test day the next day!!!   

Good Luck Bendy try and get a good nights sleep and remember nothing to eat or drink from midnight tonight, see you in the morning hun.

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Em, I hope it shows that your little bean is still a fighter and is growing nice and strong.

Have a fun Friday and I will try and post on when I get back

See you all laters

ktx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Emma, 

Hi hun, how are you? You have always amazed me at how positive you have been when you have been thru so much. while i am hating all my friends for getting pg you are always really pleased for yours and so sweet to them. i asked you this a while back but at that time you were in hospital having a blood transfusion and fighting for your life you poor thing, so will forgive you for not seeing the post.   . anyway now your on the mend and whilst on the topic of jealosuy etc. i wondered if i could ask your advice. you have ammazed me in how positive you are that it would defeintely happen not only for you but all of us. after my last bfn your belief that it will happen for me really helped me. but on the whole i really struggle to bleieve it will happen for me and am really bitter and twisted. i think lots of girls on ff feel similalrly. but i really worry feeling like this could be stopping me getting a bfp. do you have any wise words about after all you had been thru you managed to stay so positive and not at all bitter. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh sorry Luc i didnt see the previous post 
It is hard dont get me wrong deep down i did and didnt think it would work but i know that i could get pg but not naturally as my left tube is blocked and after x3 ectopics my right tube was removed (or some of it). i was wanting a baby like everyone else sooooo much i used to cry myself to sleep but thinking this is not going to beat me i will get pg...even now its still early days and i panic everyday and i think i will all the way through i just have to look after myself   i believe the acup played a big part too  

I dont know if that helped but im not close to my family my mum doesnt even know im pg and i will nto be telling her either, so that also makes me strong as my only family is my d/f and his mum and nan....that is another reason i wanted a family badly as i dont know what its like to have that for myself just see my friends with my families and wish i could have that too.

What are you going to do next??


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bloody hell you lot - I spend a day at work and I've got six pages to catch up with!!!

Beaker can you stick me on your list as waiting to start treatment. I'm starting on next months day 21 as it was too quick to have and implications app and get drugs sorted out this month. 

No wonder Mr R looked relieved when we said we were so anxious about having twins - I don't want to upset any one but the twinnies I have met have all been prem and I couldn't bear the thought of that. I'd rather go through this a couple of times first. So we'll be having one put back if we're lucky enough to get that far

Minow do you fancy a night out on wednesday next week? we're meeting up in Guildford...... all welcome

Sarah x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Beaker said:


> Let me know if anything is wrong - Beaker
> 
> *Waiting to start treatment*
> Luc
> ...


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone - pmt lady here!   although I don't know when the   will actually
show!  My stomach is really bloated so I know something must be brewing in there!  I am now on
cd 32!

I presume from the lack of discussions that other people had problems getting on this am
and then gave up!   wonder what the matter was!  

Gosh there's a lot of people waiting to start treatment!  

Did anyone see BB?  I am so sad that I went onto the bb website and see that grace goes into
the other house for 21 minutes, cause its her 21st birthday, but unforunately no cat fight! 
I was really looking forward to a good scrap!  

Have a good day everyone! they said its gonna rain all weekend so enjoy today!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all. I'm not up to much today - slobbing on the sofa feeding my addiction (baby programs)


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sounds good to me beaker!  Better than being at work!    although
we are having fun singing imogens radio jingles!
Being a bit silly but it is Friday!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girls (only just mind!)
Just about to head off to the docs for my blood tests as they have all run out. How crap is it that we have to have HIV etc tests every year....as if we are sleeping around!
They ran out ages ago but we waited until just before we start again so that we get the most out of them (although if being positive we won't need too as this time it'll work?!)
Did a really good work out this morning so feeling all fired up and ready to go if it wasn't for heavy af ruining the day! And no comfort eating coz of the diet....poo and pants to that!

Thanks for the invite on Wed. In 2 minds about it really as I do like being annonymous. I don't know whether I'm free or not yet anyway but can I be a floater and if I'm there I'm there and if I'm not I'm not?!

Had better go or I'll be late for the docs.

Hope you all have a good day.
lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

I was worried earlier ff would be done for another couple of weeks   glad to see all is well
Went to the dr's this morning she is sending a referal letter to the midwife for my booking in appt which should be next week or when im 10 weeks  she has also booked me in for a 9 week scan to help me stay sane   
Off to woking am quite sad really as i will miss all the nurses and mr r so taking them some pressies in.

Hope everyone is ok

Minow-Good luck with the bloods hope you dont bruise 

Sarah-The time will fly and you will be starting before you know it

Nvh-Did see bb i love nicky really glad to have her back, cant wait to see Grace going in and Ash's face 

Off for scan speak later
Emmaxx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

emma good luck today, perhaps you could ask mr r for a farewell     . thanks for your reply yesterday. we have a follow up with mr c on staurday so will decide whats next after that.

hi to everyone else. 

Lucy


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Good luck Emma ! the wildcats will be doing our special custard dance for you (might even get the pink stuff you only get in primary schools!!)


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Its a bit quieter on here tody, I am loving BB and want to see Nikki back in although DH ans I did say last night "BB is similar to Mcdonalds in a way, you really cant wait for it!! but when you get it its a bit crap and a bit of a dissapointment really!! I still wouldnt miss an episode though, my friends dont bother inviting me out on Fridays anymore!!  

Gill xx

Yipee its Friday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I'm back......feeling alittle tired and tummy is tender but not as bad as i thought.

Little disappointed as i didn't get as many eggs as i was hoping.  Got 8  which i know  is really good but i had 15 follies and i stupidly thought i would get at least 10. and to have sme in the freezer.At least i got 8 tho right

I cried and to add to it Mr Riddle is away for my ET too. Mr Curtis was lovely at my EC, only saw him for about 5 seconds mind you but he seemed nice.

i loved the anesthetist!  He was very very nice and calmed me.

I just pray that they do well over night and be strong and grow     

Hope KTx is ok.

B.x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone - I'm back!! OMG I have just read 18 pages - I was only gone a couple of days!!! So I'm not going to do too many personals as I have no  clue where to start!!!

I'm wondering how Bendy and KT are getting on with their EC today! It's so exciting, it seems ages ago that Bendy was getting all impatient as she was loads behind us all and here she is getting it all done! Good luck to you both! Bendy - I doubt very much that you will want to have sex with DH this weekend!! Your porr bits will be sore and you'll be beating him off with a stick - I wanted sex too but when I got there I realised there was nooooo way I could - so we made do with a little foreplay instead  

Welcome to the new people! It's lovely to add some new names to the board, even though I'm now struggling to remember them all from the 18 pages of posts! So I'll just say welcome for now and try to kick my brain into remembering names later!

Seems so much is happening, I feel a bit in limbo as we are still waiting to start again, but it's not long now, we can't wait!

I'm not sure I can make this meeting next week  I will have to see what the plans are as we have family visiting, if we can leave them for the evening and sneak away we will!  I'll let you know.

I have to get and do some work now - it's taken almost 2 hours to catch up - and I'm supposed to be doing something else! 

I'll be back later though to  check in on bendy and kt!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im feeling ok for sex i think....not tonight but maybe tomo!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Bendy Noooooo , not to scare you but youve just had surgery my love and I know that as the afternoon wore on I felt more uncomfy and very tired and fragile, have the night off from belly bumping and just relax!

Thats a good number of eggies remember its quality not quantity!!

take it easy


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Bendy

well done honey, 8 is great   Loadsa luck for the division call    

I'd also lay off sex for a bit, sorry  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - sorry i missed ya, well done at the gym and good luck with the bloods.
You're being really strong staying away from comfort food!  I am struggling a bit but have to be
really good cause only 2 weeks til thailand!  

Emma - good luck with the scan, hope to see a new piccie from you.  Hope they all like their pressies!
Gosh scary entering the world of the NHS and being treated the same as everyone else!  
BB is great although niki was starting to get on my nerves, can't wait to see her and pete together though!
Should be a good one tonight!

Bendy - well done on your 8 follies and whos to say you won't get 8 embies!  Sending them lots of   
vibes. I am with the others about sex, its all very tender in there so you need to be careful!  You want to be in tip top
shape for monday and you need to heal fast!  That means no additional fluids in there!....say NO to the  

Hi Wildcats & Gill
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bendy - 8 is Fab hun (Wish I had got 8!)
As for the sex - we did it the day after e/c  but it was definiately a case of no cover no jiggy jiggy. It was a bit sore but not too bad. See how you feel tomorrow....

Good luck for todays scan Emma! 

 to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi NVH - I'm still playing catch up here argh, I feel like it will take me 3 days to catch up.

Minnow and Budgie are new here - welcome again - did I miss anyone??

Bendy - great news on your eggs, 8 is just great - you are only allowed to put 1 back (2 if you get your way!) anyway and it will work for  you so don't worry!!!  I would also say stay off the nookie for tonight - as well as the soreness, which you will get later I'm sure (once all the good drugs wear off) I would worry about infection (well I did worry about it) - if you do decide to go ahead - PLEASE make sure DH has had a really good wash and use a condom - don't want no nasty germies in there.

Hi To emma, beaker, gill, Luc, Nibbles, Jules, cheesyb, sarah and anyone else who I've missed.

Back to work again for me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can someone remind me who/what where for next wednesday please - my brain is in meltdown


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Bendy-Thats good 8 eggs dont be too greedy love    NO   lay off it honey you will be sore inside
Hope kates ok 

Wildcat-Good to see your back been quiet with out you....had mr wildcat making up for it   

Hi to everyone else

Well had my 7 week scan bubs is now 7.5 mm was 2.5 mm last week, looks much bigger like an alien heart beat was thumping away and they gave me 3 different pics from different angles 
Can make out the head now and the body but nothing else   will post one of the pics soon


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

CONGRATS Emma - So very pleased for you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Beaker  still very early so im excited at the moment hope the old spotting stays away   they said it was probably from the laparoscopy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm soooooooo pleased for you! I want one of those!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
It must so fantastic to see your beannie after such a struggle to get there!
Oh can't wait for my turn!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-You will get there honey you just have to believe it  you do get down days when you think ivf wont work but there is no reason why woking cant get you a BFP!!    i was where you are a couple of months ago but look dreams to come true  it is still very early so i know i will be worrying about it all the time, but my gp is going to scan me at 9/10 weeks to put my mind at rest


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey I'm not new here!!!!!!! Just been lurking for rather a long time but been here for over a year now!!!!!!

Bloods were fine. AF not being fine though so gona curl up with a hottie.

  all round
lol
Minow x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Awww thanks Emma, I am trying to stay as positive as possible, its just hard sometimes and 
when you haven't managed a bfp its something you cannot imagine very easily.  But I know 
we will all get there in the end, some sooner than others! just have to be brave and patient!

Minow - sorry that af is being a right old cow!  hope she buggers of soon!  eat some chocolate - goin!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Have you thought about trying acup, i believe it really helped me


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

or reflexology?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah reflexology is lovely [br]: 11/08/06, 15:47Cheesy wanted me to post for her as off for a meeting and wont have a chance later, she hopes you all have a lovely weekend 

Me too, im off now too may pop on later


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bye Cheesy and Emma - Have a lovely (read relaxing) weekend!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I have acu and had it on both my cycles and will have it again for sure! A few
people have been to him and got their bfp! so hope its my turn next time!

I haven't had reflexology but love my feet being played with!! Didn't want to do both together[br]: 11/08/06, 15:50I'm going home shortly, I may be around sometime in the weekend, if not have a good
one everyone.
Enjoy BB tonight!
LOL xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I had a bad experience of acu with a chinese centre where they didn't speak english and I paid up front for several sessions and then got so stressed by it all (I appeared to get more and more ill the longer I went and they kept giving me herbal things that I didn't know what they were) that I ended up not going any more and wasting all that money!
If I had someone I could comunicate with I would consider trying again though as they are quite pro it at woking.

I did have reflexology for over a year and it was fab but sadly she moved away and I have to say it's been rather good to have the extra money so I haven't gone to anyone else.

I had reflex for our first 2 gos and then nothing last time. Probably nothing this time as well.

Going to hopefully buy a door tonight...Yay....what an exciting life I lead eh!? and then working tomorrow and hopefully diy on Sunday so an action packed weekend for me.
Hope you all have fun whatever you are doing and come on you embies for those that need it!    

lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

hi guys i have been back for since about 3pm as i didnt go down til gone 10 all ok feel a bit battered and bruised but not too bad, I also unfortunatly out of my 14 follies only got a small number of eggs 5!!! so i really have my fingers crossed for the call tomorrow.


Bendy I think I was sat next to you in reception where you there with your fella and your mum? so too embarressed to say hi!!!.

Em glad your scan was all good and the little bean is growing nice and strong, 

Hi everyone else - looking forward to BB as already bored of daytime tv

will go online tomorrow to let you now how my 5 little eggs are going as need to have all ICSI as hubbys swimmers werent too great poor sole he even didnt drink or smoke for a full week bless him!!!

Speak laters

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-5 is still good honey  look at beaker she only had one  and she got a BFP   take it easy and rest oh and dont forget the peppermint tea


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done KT & Bendy heres to some serious action in the dish tonight!!        

Good news about your scan Emma, have a lovely weekend all and enjoy BB!!

Love and  to all you special ladies

Gill ..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-night honey have a good weekend


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i thought that was you.......i was sat there with my dp and mum!  i was going to say hello as i felt it might be u bt like you thoguht i would be so embarrased if it wasnt you!  I went down at 8.15 so i was lucky that i didnt have to wait long.  
I was well tired this AM so i apologise about looking rough!

Im feeling fine...had  long sleep and had some tablets and feel good.  

Feeling nervous about my embies, hope they arent too lonely and are having fun with the spermies!
Got friends coming over tonight so time should go fast and then i will be sleepy hopefully 4 tonight

Kate well done on your 5.........lets hope they all fertilise. Good luck for your fone call......let me know.x

B.x

Oh and altho im dissappointed about it not being mr Fiddle, Mr Curtis is more likey to put two back in so im feeling ok about that


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Evening All,

Bendy and KT - Well done on you Eggs. I know that there aren't as many as you had hoped/expected, but as the others have said it is not quantity but quality. 

Emma - So pleased that your scan went well. Were Mr R and the nurses pleased with their Pressies?

Hello to everyone else  and have a good weekend.

We have our bowling dinner and dance tomrrow. My DH and I have organised the event (3 course dinner for 96 of us) so off to the Hilton in a bit to check that everything is ready for tomorrow. 

Will try and log on Sunday as out all day tomorrow - KT and Bendy I will be thinking of you and hope you get good news from the clinic that all those eggs fertilise.

Jules xxx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Beaker we were planning to go to the italian Strada at the very top end of guildford high street. Someone aske of it was near Argos  (sorry can't remember who) and I don't know but you have to go further than the funny needlework shop and I can't rmember any of the other shops up there! 

We could meet around 7.30is if thats ok with everyone? would that be ok. I'll try to post better directions over the weekend

Ktx and Bendy well done on your ECs. As we keep geting told it only takes one. I hope you get the calls you want over the weekend.

Emma its fantastic to hear about your scan. That little scrap has been through so much in the last couple of weeks. Its so good to hear that all is well

Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey bendy i felt dog rough for days after e/c couldnt even walk  asked mr r if he had a bad evening the night before   taking it out on me and wildcat 

Kate and bendy-Good luck for your call honey's keeping everything crossed for you   

Jules-Sounds like a great night enjoy!! mr r is in Greece so they left it on his desk with his card, the nurses loved the choccies, ann and leah gave me a big hug, leah was there with Caroline last week when mr r scanned me so she saw how ill i was 

Sarah-Where's near to park..im lazy you see


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hiya, I've done some digging and hopefully my computer skills are up to this

http://www.guildford.org.uk/maps/Upper_High_Street.html

If that works its a map of the upper high street and the restaurant is near to where the little cross is on the south side of the street. There looks as if theres a carpark just a little bit further up the road.

My typing is really crap this week!

I'm really looking forward to meeting you all

Sarah x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

OMG what a crapy nights sleep

I am absolutly wetting my bit old pants about this phone call......i dont thinki have ever been so nervous.  We had a power cut at 7 ish and the phone bleeped and the answer lady said "answer on"  i jumped up thinking it was woking and i had missed there call........omg my heart was in my mouth and i was  sick  

I hopw they werent lonely without me.         

I feel ok again today, tummy is a little sore and im walking like i have had a dirty night.....i didnt, but on the whole i feel ok but will still take it easy and have lots of rest. You guys are like my older sisters  

HURRY UP AND PHONE ME!!!!!!!  Im hope kate and i are at the top of the calling list at 8.30

i need to do a grow and divide dance


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I unlike bendy had no problem sleeping but that isnt unusual for me I can sleep through world war 3 !! Well I was awoken at 8.45am to be informed that 3 out of 5 eggs have Fertilised so I am now proud to say I have some Embryo's  

Lets up they stay nice and strong between now and Monday and devide as they should do       and depending on the quality of them we will have 1 or 2 put back at 1pm on Monday - as we dont have enough to freeze might have 2 !! especially as its Mr C - might get away with it more....

Good luck for your call Bendy positive thoughts all the way


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well.... i got my call at 8.35....... i was told that 5 out of my 8 fertilised PHEW!!!!

So happy that i have some little embies growing well for mummy  

Well done Kt, 3 out of 5 is fab!    Im in at 1.15 so shall see you there.......might say hi this time 

So tired but too excited to sleep!

B.xx[br]: 12/08/06, 09:37OH and I'm defiantly pushing for two........


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy and Kate-     well done ladies thats fantastic news Bendy i was pmsl with your comments about a dirty night   well i think we need some ladies with twins and Kate you did say about that lady who told you that you would have twins next year so hears hoping    

Good luck for monday girls


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great Stuff Bendy, personally I think if I was you I would go for 1 as 4 is a good number for freezing and survival of the thaw, but 3 is quite tight, that is why I am thinking of having 2 put back as they wont allow you to freeze 2 and therefore mine would be wasted.

I am sure we will both come to the best decission and I hope it gives us both a BFP

Have a good weekend and enjoy your jiggy jiggy and I will see you on Monday

Kate xx[br]: 12/08/06, 10:16To true Emma he is keeping my fingers crossed
maybe that is why there werent that many so we end up having 2 put back in!!!!

Ktxxxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I still want two.....who knows what our little embies will do between now and Monday. Not necessarily going to get good ones to freeze   

Ktx i bet you d have twinnies, how lovely!

Em i didn't even ask how your scan went yesterday.....fill me in!
B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Scan was fine honey, saw its chest moving with the heartbeat so sweet and its grown from 2.5mm last friday to 7.5mm so it looks a lot bigger than last week  lyndsay said that if i was to have a scan next week you would see it moving about  but my gp is going to do me a 9/10 week scan so only have to wait another couple of weeks please god i get there   

Got hugs of leah and Ann yesterday and they all think bubs is a little stayer as he is still hear after everything   i hope that is true  
I have put the new scan pic up so a bit bigger than last week.

Left mr r's wine and card in his office as he is off in Greece this week, didnt see Caroline which i was gutted about as she and leah were with me last week before i went to Frimley  they said to keep in touch so i will


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

has any one asked about staying under woking to have the baby rather than going back to the nhs? If so how much does it cost as I would prefer to stay  there than have to go to St Peters!!!!!

Look at me forward positive thinking.....

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No i havent Kate would be nice wouldnt it 

Got to get in the shower have to go veg shopping my mates are coming over for a veg curry tonight as d/f went on his hols yesterday 

Have a nice weekend
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone!

Well done bendy & kate on your embies...sending your embies lots and lots of positive vibes for monday!     

Just to let you know, I have only 2 embies frozen.  They did say that they normally only freeze a minimum of 3, but apparantly mine were really good quality with no fragmentation so they were happy to freeze them.  Plus dh's sperm count is not good at all and next time (if we do a fresh cycle) he will have to go under the knife, so they said they would make an exception.  A bit worrying   on the old thawing side, but i will worry about that when I get there.

Personally I would wait to see what qaulity they are before making a decision, cause it might be that the decision will already be made for you depending on quality etc etc.

Af hasn't showed yet!! arghhhh   whats the longest people have waited after a bfn? I had af two days after my bfn and now i'm on cd 33.  
xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning girlies

Only one more sleep to go     still I start again!!

Well done bendy and KT on those lovely little embies, isnt it nail biting waiting for that call, I was pacing the floor!! I am still amazed how clever the whole IVF process is! 

We are off to cinema this arvo to see either superman or miami vice, anyone seen them??

I am really gutted I cant make next week I really wanted to come  

Enjoy this grey old windy day

Love
Gill xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Good luck for sunday not long now  soon you will be on the rollercoaster and feel like your actually closer to your dream  

Nvh-Thats fantastic that you still have two frozen


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

The call was very scary, i didnt htink i would be like i was, normally im calm about things!  

Just a question for you.....my tummy is ok and not really sore but when i wee it hurts and when i nearly finish my wee it seems to get more painful.  Not like a urine infection but a pain in my tummy?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Kate

I think very few private hospitals in this country have a licence for obstetric care, I think some of the London ones do, including the Portland, so even if you had private scans the delivery would be in an NHS unit. This months Red megazine has a really good article on different options and the private one cost £10,000. That couple were very disappointed with their care although I'm sure most would be very happy with what they got. Another had a baby at a place called The Birth Centre in Tooting and were very happy with it.

I'm guessing that Mr Riddle and Mr Curtis have specialised in gynaecology and do very little obstetric care now. When Mr Riddle was laughing at me getting twitchy about having twins he recommended St Heliers to deliver

Sarah xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Mr Riddle is the nhs consultant at Frimley park hospital. He looks after twin mums to be hence the reason why he is so strict about two embies in some ladies as he sees the consequences.  

He also looked after my sister when she had her twins at frimley

£10,000 is a hell of a lot of money- nhs will do me fine i think!
B.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Love your wedding pic where abouts did you get married? 

Bendy-I was thinking private but all that money could be spent on baby, im going to have my baby at Epsom as thats where i was born and its my nearest...my friend had her baby at st Helier they were good as her sister in law a midwife there so got her own room etc, but not a very nice hospital but sure mr r knows what he is talking about. it would be nice to have it at woking with mr r delivering as in my eyes he has been so good with me from start to finish i think he is god!!!   
I had a wee thing when i had my op last week was ok after e/c though think its where you are sore inside and swollen dont forget he has punctured your cervix etc ask on monday if your worried honey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Ladies
Emma - I delivered Charlie at Epsom - the labour suite is right over A&E so don't expect to get any sleep   (not that you will anyway!)

Re the private maternity care - it is very expensive (£10K+)and you will probably have to travel into central London - try doing that in active labour! 

I'll be (fingerscrossed we get that far) at  Frimley Park under the NHS. Have my midwives appointment in a week or so but we have lots of trips to St Georges in Tooting before we get to the birth bit.

Some bad news I'm afraid - the morning sickness has kicked up a gear and there is no way I'm going to be able to make wednesday. I've discovered that eating after 7pm keeps me up all night so I won't be joining you. Sorry 

Hope everyone else is ok
Deb


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

morning girls

Yay on the embie fronts!   

Just a quickie as just off to B&Q (my what an exciting life i lead!) Just to say you can have a private midwife (around £3000 i think). They specilise in home births but obviously if you needed they would be in hospital with you. You get the same one all the way through and from what I have heard from people who have had them you get amazing before and after care. maybe a cheeper option than totally private.
I personally feel very strongly about home births and it is what I would want if at all possible. I know it is something that would worry a lot of people but we are all entitled to our own thoughts on it but certainly the private midwife seems a good option. I can always find out details if anyone wants to look into it. (my sil has used them)

Right off to do some diy!

lol
Minow x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My wee thing is better today!  

Beaker what day is your appointment next week?  Sickness sounds crapy, hope that eases off soon

Would be lovely to have baby at woking but I'm not really that bothered.......as long as i get to give birth to a healthy baby -safely.  Has anyone thought about a home birth?  Not my kind of thing but it may be more personal and calm.  not so expensive either but like Em said that money will be useful for buying gorgeous yummy cute adorable baby things!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope my embies are doing well..........divide lots my little petals     

KT hope your little ones are snug and doing what they should be as well.  Did they tell you they expect them to be around 6-8 cells on Monday?

Hi to everyone  

Bendybird.x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Afternoon all!!

Thanks Emma we were married in sri-Lanka in the blistering heat it was about 106 degrees if I remember correctly, we had a look through the wedding album last night (hense the photo I uploaded), I got a bit tearful  I just looked at my happy smily face sooo full of optismism and thought god I thought it was all going to be so bloody easy  LITTLE DID I KNOW !!!!

Anyway enough of the poor me's 3 more hours till I get stabbing!! Its going to work this time, Its going to work this time, Its going to work this time   

Poor old you and the sickness beaker, its all in a good cause my love!!, glad the wee pain had eased Bendy!! Good luck with your little embies KT and Bendy 

Love and big fat hugs to all

Gill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Beaker-At least the sickness is a good sign 

Bendy and kate-Hoping your embies are dividing well good luck tomorrow  

Gill-Good luck with your jabs 

Girls im not going to make wednesday either as i have had spotting yesterday and today  my d/f is away till thurs so his aunt took me to a/e and the spotting stopped  they didnt want to do an internal and said brown blood is old blood the usual so i have another scan tomorrow morning at Kingston hospital so hoping bean is ok    so i think i need to rest and not go anywhere i dont really need to...sorry i hope you understand 

Emmaxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma     Hope all is ok. Rest as much as you can my love.

Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I hope you are all having good weekends even though the weather is crappy!

Bendy and KT, that's great news about your eggs, not long to go now until those little embies are put back where they belong - let the 2ww commence!!! Are you taking time off work?

Bendy, I think I had a bit of the wee thing, I put it down to my ovaries being sore and the bladder being close to it, lots of bits stretching etc which is why it was tender. It didn't last long so you should be fine.

Beaker, sorry to hear your sickness is kicking in, that's one thing im not looking forward to as each time I got pg I got it quite early on and ot was horrible. 

Gill, good luck with your stabbing - how long are you on the drugs for? I don't know much about FET as I never got to freeze any embies last time, what is the protocol that you have to follow?

Emma, I hope yoiur little bean is fine, I'm sure it will be. I know how scary it is when you get spotting so i'm keeping everything crossed for you. What time is your scan tomorrow?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Wednesday is not looking good for many of us so why don't we postpone until a few more people are free.

Emma no apologies are needed, I hope this all settles down soon - you sound very calm about it - I hope you're ok especially with d/f away. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way    

Bendy and Ktx hope all goes well tomorrow and you have a restful week after transfer   

Sarah x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma rest lots this week and take things easy. Think positvie my lovely, im sure its nothing to worry about.  Do as little as you can and pamper yourself   

Gil good luck with the injections tonight-i like your positive thinking, this time will make you a mummy!

Minow when do you start treatment again- sorry i have forgotten!  Im so self absorbed at the moment and its all about me me me ....so sorry guys  

I tried the peppermint tea OH MY GOD it tasted sooooooooooooooooooooooooo bad i had 3 sips and that was all i could do.  

Sending lots of       to my embies.  Come on you little monkeys grow grow grow!

Well. i'l write tomorrow when im nack from et. . . . . . omg i'll be on the 2ww    

Love and luck 
Bendybird.x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy, hope et goes well    
Start on ICSI again on 30th August.
Thinking about lighting the fire tonight, not really that cold but just seems like it's that kind of weather!
Must cook food now so "see" you all tomorrow.
Minow x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sorry all - I won't be around much next week as I'm stripping my house downstairs.

Currently under a inch of water (flooded from all the rain) 

Does life ever go smoothly?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Beaker that doesn't sound particularly relaxing! - take it easy won't you!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello 
back from my break done a bit of scim reading to catch up.
Sorry to hear about the flood *Beaker*, what a pain in the **** 
On the list thingy *Beaker * I'm not stimming I'm waiting to start again.

Hi *Sarah* hope you're well

Well done *Kate * and *Bendybird * with your embys and all the best for tomorrow

*Emma * hope all is well with you and the spotting has stopped, it must be a constant worry for you and df . fingers constantly crossed for you!

Hello to the new and not new ladies 
Alisha xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi all hope you are all ok.

Emma Take care of yourself honey I hope the scan goes well tomorrow

Beaker - Get your other half to clear up after the flooding and go and put your feet up

Gill hope your injection was all ok

Bendy I am soooooooo excited I hope both of our embies are dividing nicely, do you think it is worth phoning in the morning to see how they have divided? at least that way I will have some time to decide whether to ask for one for two to be put back!!

Thanks Sarah for the info regarding private pregnancy treatment 10K !!!!!! OMG, luckily I have a friend who is a Midwife for the John Radcliffe in Oxford so I pretty much will have my own personal midwife and an nhs one as there is no way i can afford that after all this treatment.

I wouldnt have a home birth as from what my midwife mate says it can be very dangerous if anything goes wrong, and seeing i havent had a smooth ride sgoo far i think best to play safe.

Hope everyone has a good week next week and here is to the next two weeks flying by.....

love and luck to all 

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate and bendy-Good luck tomorrow thinking of you both   

Minow-Wow not long till you start again only another couple of weeks good luck 

Wildcat-Not long for you either just under a week good luck to you too  

Beaker-Blimey what a stressful time 

Gill-Hope the stabbing went well

Alisha-Good to see you back  

Hi to sarah yeah lets do it another time 

Well the spotting has stayed away, had some spotting last week too tuesday and wednesday then it stopped was told it was from my op as everything will be gradually healing just more scared today as no one is here so felt alone, d/f wanted to come home but told him i will let him know how the scan goes 
My scan is at 11.05 tomorrow will probably be waiting for ages being the nhs


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning girlies

Teaching this morning so thought I'd just pop in to say hello first.

Hope embie news for those who are waiting is good and hope spotting still stayng away emma.

Hope every one else well and enjoying this lovely autumnal August we are having!!! Thank goodness for the rain though, we really needed it.

Was strange to realise that it was 3 months yesterday that we said goodbye to Charlie. Looking forward now though so 16 days till start day....also means 16 days to try and get to target weight....hmmmmm, not sure I'll make it but will be a lot closer than I was and a lot fitter too so not all bad.

Anyway, had better go and get on with some work.....got to pay for this all somehow!

Have a good day all
lol
Minow x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,64949.new.html#new


----------

